# *UPDATE* 5D Mark III Sighting?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/5d-mark-iii-sighting/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/5d-mark-iii-sighting/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/5d-mark-iii-sighting/"></a></div>
<strong>UPDATE

</strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/01/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-or-canon-eos-7d-mk-ii-prototype-discovered/">Others are thinking</a> that this could be a 7D Mark II. Which is possible, however the missing popup flash and larger prism would say otherwise. There’s no precedent, however if they change sensor size in a 7D replacement, they probably wouldn’t call it “Mark II”. Lots more will follow I imagine.</p>
<p>This photograph was <a href="http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html">snapped in Kenya this week</a>. It appears to be a new full frame camera body.</p>
<p><strong>Noted Features

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>No popup flash</li>
<li>Joystick on the battery grip</li>
<li>Screen appears wider (although it could be distortion)</li>
<li>New button layouts</li>
<li>New Scroll wheel</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_8628" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/B3J8584.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-8628" title="_B3J8584" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/B3J8584-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III Spotted in the Wild? Click for larger</p></div>
<p> </p>
<p><strong>Canon 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4 in the wild</strong></p>
<div id="attachment_8635" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 585px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/B3J.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-8635" title="200-400" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/B3J-575x383.jpg" alt="" width="575" height="383" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Canon 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x & 1D X in the Wild - Click for Larger</p></div>
<p><strong>Source and more photos: [<a href="http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html">AA</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Has a joystick on the battery grip...


----------



## ferdi (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Or a 7D Mk II without a flash?


----------



## niko (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Camera and lens (lens foot) orientation is not correct.

Something is fishy about the pic.


----------



## Happy viking (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Looks like a 7D with som photoshop fun.....


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

It probably is the new 5DMkIII. If the announcement is imminent, as I think, there should be prototypes in the field for testing among the selected ones


----------



## mememe (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

The on/off switch is on top. No way!!!


----------



## Nrbelex (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



niko said:


> Camera and lens (lens foot) orientation is not correct.
> 
> Something is fishy about the pic.



As far as I can tell, there's nothing wrong with the orientation - he's simply rotated the collar 90 degrees.

My questions are 1: what about this camera body is different from existing bodies, and 2: what makes this look 'shopped to those who think it is?


----------



## Positron (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Does look awfully like a 7D except for a few slight differences. If it is a 5D Mark III, that power switch around the mode dial is making me way happier than it should... time to get my sanity examined.

Edit: mememe beat me to it.


----------



## kapanak (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

It does not look photoshopped at all. 

"More to come" ... there are more photos? O_O

It looks like a 7D. However, the LCD looks like a 60D (ie. Wider)

It also has an extra button between the joystick and the rear control wheel.


----------



## mkln (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

yeah it looks like a full frame 7D
do I smell a price premium?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I say the appereance of the 200-400 in the same setting and high quality images makes this believeable.

UFO pictures usually is veeeery poor quality.


----------



## KacperP (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

"Lens foot" is part of tripod collar, not lens itself, so no "fishy".
It indeed looks like one of 5D3 prototypes. No pop-up flash is one thing, but there's more.
One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR 
Putting duct tape on name under screen does not work with me 
Also screen also looks like one of size from 60D


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

This is NOT 60D but 7D or 5D. IT does have push down button on knob to turn different mode. Top of the on/off switch is on the TOP without flash!! Great!!


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



KacperP said:


> One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR


7D has that switch too :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



KacperP said:


> One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR



Check the back of a 7D...


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> KacperP said:
> 
> 
> > One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR
> ...



Yep... I also see a MFN button which I want... So no flash... I hope it has an IR flash commander...


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

whether its a 7D Mark II or a 5D Mark III ... I think either way I'm a happy camper


----------



## thewallbanger (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I was checking out the LCD screen. Looks like zooming on an image is done with the top wheel. This is a big departure from the 7D which had dedicated zoom buttons.


----------



## LuCoOc (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Is he really carrying a 5D III + 1D X + 600 II + 200-400 1.4?
a little bit too obtrusiv.

but it might be a sign from canon: they might be ready to drop the 500 II and 600 II as well as the 200-400 soon 
Combine that with the announcement of a fancy 5DII and they have all the attention they need.


----------



## Rob (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Starting to get excited now


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



kubelik said:


> whether its a 7D Mark II or a 5D Mark III ... I think either way I'm a happy camper


don't think it's a 7DMkII, it seems a bit larger to me, which should indicate FF.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

screen does not look 4x3...looks like a 16x9 or 16x10. For comparison:


----------



## Joes Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

The body attached to the 200-400 is the 1D X. This makes it likely this guy has the 5D III as well. Lucky guy.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



thewallbanger said:


> I was checking out the LCD screen. Looks like zooming on an image is done with the top wheel. This is a big departure from the 7D which had dedicated zoom buttons.



Naw... when you blow up the pic you can see the blue + and - with magnifying glass where it always has been.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> Yep... I also see a MFN button which I want... So no flash... I hope it has an IR flash commander...


Dear God no, not I/R, should be radio


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Joes Dad said:


> The body attached to the 200-400 is the 1D X. This makes it likely this guy has the 5D III as well. Lucky guy.



forget about the equipment, he's a lucky dude just to be able to go shoot on safari in Kenya


----------



## ferdi (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

The center lock on the mode dial seems to be inherited from the 60D.
The "Canon" brand is positioned below the LCD, just like on the 7D and 1D IV, but on the 5D II it's on the edge.

The body in the second picture is a 1D X by the way. (edit: nicely spotted, Joes Dad)



KacperP said:


> One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR


The 7D has one.


----------



## justinmartin (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I see two different bodies


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?

http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.canonrumors.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F01%2FB3J.jpg


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LuCoOc said:


> Is he really carrying a 5D III + 1D X + 600 II + 200-400 1.4?
> a little bit too obtrusiv.
> 
> but it might be a sign from canon: they might be ready to drop the 500 II and 600 II as well as the 200-400 soon
> Combine that with the announcement of a fancy 5DII and they have all the attention they need.



It looks like he is at a test-field, and then it would make a lot of sense to carry what he carries. It's not a soccer-dad, he's one of the select few with the trust of testing non-released Canon gear, NOW, the guy who took these pictures, well, he's not anymore.... ;D


----------



## Joes Dad (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



kubelik said:


> Joes Dad said:
> 
> 
> > The body attached to the 200-400 is the 1D X. This makes it likely this guy has the 5D III as well. Lucky guy.
> ...



My "Lucky guy" remark was intended to capture your sentiment as well. Paid to use top of the line equipement and travel to Kenya ... not a bad gig.


----------



## mememe (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Canon: Announce it! Now!


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



justinmartin said:


> I see two different bodies


that's because the second pic is about the lens.... :


----------



## iaind (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... I also see a MFN button which I want... So no flash... I hope it has an IR flash commander...
> ...



Cant be radio unless owner is able to set frequency as US, Europe and Asia use different bands


----------



## bchernicoff (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

To me, the MFN button indicates the camera has AF area selection as it does on the 7D. If so, this would argue for it having enough AF points to make AF area selection desirable. Hooray!


----------



## Macadameane (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

This seems believable, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> 
> http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.canonrumors.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F01%2FB3J.jpg



Not unless he changed it in the raw conversion or somewhere in the post processing..


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



iaind said:


> Cant be radio unless owner is able to set frequency as US, Europe and Asia use different bands


7D has radio ???


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> iaind said:
> 
> 
> > Cant be radio unless owner is able to set frequency as US, Europe and Asia use different bands
> ...



Nope!


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



bchernicoff said:


> To me, the MFN button indicates the camera has AF area selection as it does on the 7D. If so, this would argue for it having enough AF points to make AF area selection desirable. Hooray!



Hope your thoughts will become true ! I think that this could be a new 5D Mk III as there is no pop-up flash and bothe 7D and current 5D Mk II looks different.

Fingers crossed for new 5D Mk III ! Bring it on Canon !


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> iaind said:
> 
> 
> > Cant be radio unless owner is able to set frequency as US, Europe and Asia use different bands
> ...



No, IR flash controller using the popup flash.


----------



## JR (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Hummm...this lens look very sexy! It is very exciting to finally see more and more info getting down to Graig about the 5D mkIII...let hope this puppy is right around the corner.

(wonder if the sensor has anything to do with the new sensor in the patent post Graig just put!?!?!)


----------



## KacperP (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> KacperP said:
> 
> 
> > One novelty is separate switch photo/movie mode on right to viewfinder. I don't think there were any switches like that before in Canon DLSR
> ...


Yep, my mistake. :
Indeed that camera is very similar in layout to 7D, but there are many differences.
I don't count locking dial... I my memory serves me, it is possible to have 7D and 5D2 equipped with such dial.

Hmmm... 5D3 or 7D2 without pop-up flash and (CA) mode on dial....


----------



## iaind (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > iaind said:
> ...



Well put Neuro


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



KacperP said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > KacperP said:
> ...



Locking dial was not default but an optional upgrade for $100


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



JR said:


> Hummm...this lens look very sexy! It is very exciting to finally see more and more info getting down to Graig about the 5D mkIII...let hope this puppy is right around the corner.
> 
> (wonder if the sensor has anything to do with the new sensor in the patent post Graig just put!?!?!)



...I was also wondering about that sensors, but I think they will at first put them in 1D line. But, who knows, maybe this gonna be a low light monster :-D


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

not a 7D that's for sure (even if mine wasn't sitting right here the differences are obvious) but that widescreen LCD looks pretty sexy (16:9 ? if so that would be amazing, but it could just be the odd perspective of this photograph). nice new battery grip design too! but... if he has the grip why is he using the normal shutter release if he's shooting portrait, does this mean the grip is a prototype just for show?

this can't be anything else but the new 5D III with new battery grip, of course it could be the 3D or 7D II but I highly doubt that.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



m3tek44 said:


> This is NOT 60D but 7D or 5D. IT does have push down button on knob to turn different mode. Top of the on/off switch is on the TOP without flash!! Great!!



Yeah, that whole "no Articulating screen" thing was a giveaway ;D


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



lonelywhitelights said:


> nice new battery grip design too! but... if he has the grip why is he using the normal shutter release if he's shooting portrait, does this mean the grip is a prototype just for show?
> this can't be anything else but the new 5D III with new battery grip, of course it could be the 3D or 7D II but I highly doubt that.



I'm guilty of almost never using the portrait controls on the battery grip unless i'm shooting portrait for an extended session (though it looks like he is). And even then I often forget.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



lonelywhitelights said:


> not a 7D that's for sure (even if mine wasn't sitting right here the differences are obvious) but that widescreen LCD looks pretty sexy (16:9 ? if so that would be amazing, but it could just be the odd perspective of this photograph). nice new battery grip design too! but... if he has the grip why is he using the normal shutter release if he's shooting portrait, does this mean the grip is a prototype just for show?
> 
> this can't be anything else but the new 5D III with new battery grip, of course it could be the 3D or 7D II but I highly doubt that.



On the first one, it appears he is just reviewing an image or using live view... the second, which looks like a 1d body, dunno... maybe he's more comfortable shooting that way...


----------



## Nrbelex (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

What are the arguments for this being the 5D mkIII over a 7D mkII? It hasn't been a full three years since the 7D release, but I can see how the 7D might get refreshed early...


----------



## lonelywhitelights (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Only just noticed the Canon 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x .... jeez I would not mind that lens at all, gimme!!!


----------



## ed24 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

This is 5D MK2 replacement, I've seen it with my own eyes. No flash should really be the big give away for all of you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Let's check the WAYBACK machine, boy Sherman...

"*There’s word that Canon is sending out test bodies of the next 5D to various key photographers. ...There is apparently a couple of different prototypes in existence.*" May 2, 2011

"*Reports that a few select photographers in Australia have been testing prototypes of the replacement to the 5D Mark II.*" January 11, 2011

I'm not sure how long prototypes are tested before a product is announced. Worth noting is that the first quote above is from someone who also seems to have been right about the merging of the 1D and 1Ds lines...


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> lonelywhitelights said:
> 
> 
> > not a 7D that's for sure (even if mine wasn't sitting right here the differences are obvious) but that widescreen LCD looks pretty sexy (16:9 ? if so that would be amazing, but it could just be the odd perspective of this photograph). nice new battery grip design too! but... if he has the grip why is he using the normal shutter release if he's shooting portrait, does this mean the grip is a prototype just for show?
> ...



I know when I am shooting with a collar and grip I will snap a landscape then quickly rotate for a portrait without taking my hands off the controls. Taking your hands off the camera is a good way to miss a decisive moment or lose framing despite the fact it might be more comfortable to use the grip.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Let's check the WAYBACK machine, boy Sherman...
> 
> "*There’s word that Canon is sending out test bodies of the next 5D to various key photographers. ...There is apparently a couple of different prototypes in existence.*" May 2, 2011
> 
> ...



Well once again this is all speculation until the darn thing gets announced... I wouldn't start breaking our piggy banks yet but it is fun to guess.


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DzPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > iaind said:
> ...


I really thought it was radio :-X


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

My bet is that it's not a 7D II. I can't see a 7D II without a pop up flash for wireless function.

If you notice there is also a piece of black tape over the bottom of the screen to cover the model I would guess. But looking at my 7D it only says "Canon" there. Do some other Canon's have the Model below the screen? I know Nikon's do.

I took a screen grab of the back LCD panel and lightened it up. I thought it would reveal something interesting. I don't really think it does. It kinda looks like the head of a bird but it's not oriented in portrait. 
Not that interesting but I attached it anyway. (Maybe PS would be better. All I have at work is Picasa)


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html

More pix & comments from the source of the images.
Shooter is Japanese, works for Canon.
Mostly lens prototype work.

[edited: oops, I see now links were previously on the main page]


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



K-amps said:


> 6,144 × 4,096 EXIF data... if no PP, does it make a it a 25mp sensor? 1mp more than Sony/Nikon .
> 
> So is it the 5d3 or 7d2?



Must be 5D mkIII because I can't see a 7D coming out without a popup flash to control current flashes. It is quite common to change the camera model in the EXIF for pre-production models, however the images are typically down-resed to match the older model.


----------



## Gravitom (Jan 23, 2012)

*It's the 5D*

After comparing to pics of the 5D/7D I'm positive it's the 5D MkIII. If you look at the back of the current 7D there is very little space between the wheel and the right edge of the camera. The leaked pics show about twice as much space, on par with the current 5D. Also if you consider that the rear LCD is wider too, the camera is definitely way bigger than the 7D. Also the lack of popup flash pretty much seals it.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Two things:
1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.
2. If this is real, then why does it have the M.Fn. button to switch between all sorts of AF modes if the AF will only have 5-9 pts and be a completely crippled 7D AF or worse as per the other recent 5D3 rumors? This would point to the other rumors as being false no?


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Two things:
> 1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.
> 2. If this is real, then why does it have the M.Fn. button to switch between all sorts of AF modes if the AF will only have 5-9 pts and be a completely crippled 7D AF or worse as per the other recent 5D3 rumors? This would point to the other rumors as being false no?



1. Easy. He was in playback mode looking at a previous shot.

2. That makes no sense. The M.Fn. button can do many things. Hence the name... For a while I used it to engage the electronic level.


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> 1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.



It looks like he is chimping so I don't believe the LCD should display anything at all. I don't have my camera around to confirm this.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Two things:
> 1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.
> 2. If this is real, then why does it have the M.Fn. button to switch between all sorts of AF modes if the AF will only have 5-9 pts and be a completely crippled 7D AF or worse as per the other recent 5D3 rumors? This would point to the other rumors as being false no?



Time to get Excited Letthelensrightin !! ;D


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Two things:
> 1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.
> 2. If this is real, then why does it have the M.Fn. button to switch between all sorts of AF modes if the AF will only have 5-9 pts and be a completely crippled 7D AF or worse as per the other recent 5D3 rumors? This would point to the other rumors as being false no?



Camera could be in sleep mode? Plus, if he's reviewing a picture, like i said he was, you get no display on top except battery...


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.

That unpleasantness aside, I'm also in the "it's a new 5D" camp. If anyone had gone and read the source article, they'd see that the gentleman with the cameras is apparently a Canon employee. Which makes the amount and type of gear he's carrying all the more likely. And as neuroanatomist pointed out, Craig has previously mentioned hearing of 5D MkIII protos out in the field.

I'm also really digging the new grip.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> I'm also really digging the new grip.



Ditto - that's the first thing I noticed. One of the great ergonomic advantages of the 1D X was the second joystick for AF point selection in portrait orientation. The practical voice inside me that knows it's unlikely Canon would put a really good AF system in the 5DIII is being drowned out by the hopeful noise of a 5DIII with better ergomics, more MP, a decent frame rate, and good AF...and the thought of $4K savings on the body to put towards a 500/4L II.

SLAP...wake up!



Personally, I'm curious about the RATE button.

1) On-the-fly image rating during in-camera review? I'd think that was silly and something photographers would never use, and so Canon would never waste space with a button like that. But then I remembered the Direct Print button....

2) Video frame rate. Despite the mockup of the 1-series-looking Cinema dSLR pictured with the C 300, the 5DII's form factor is likely an advantage for a video production. Could there be a red *C* on the front of this unknown body? (Or simply evidence of a video-oriented 5DIII?)


----------



## thewallbanger (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> thewallbanger said:
> 
> 
> > I was checking out the LCD screen. Looks like zooming on an image is done with the top wheel. This is a big departure from the 7D which had dedicated zoom buttons.
> ...



Look closer awinphoto... Look into the LCD screen. There are icons on the LCD display underneath the white zoom frame. One icon is for the top wheel, and the other is the magnifying glass. Looks like you press the blue magnifying glass button on the left side of the body, then control your zoom using the wheel. The 7D and 5D used to have + and - buttons in the upper-right of the body, but these are now missing.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.



It's funny, I took a 7D on safari along with the two 1Ds bodies. And half the time I would reach for the 7D I would try and take a shot and curse that the mode dial had changed in the vehicle. 1Ds has buttons. Rarely a problem with landscape, but definitely with nature I would have welcomed a lock function. Horses for courses....


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.
> 
> That unpleasantness aside, I'm also in the "it's a new 5D" camp. If anyone had gone and read the source article, they'd see that the gentleman with the cameras is apparently a Canon employee. Which makes the amount and type of gear he's carrying all the more likely. And as neuroanatomist pointed out, Craig has previously mentioned hearing of 5D MkIII protos out in the field.
> 
> I'm also really digging the new grip.



Not necessarily... A few years ago I was in england on vacation and just got the 50D (long gone now)... I was taking some pictures around some castles... and as I was walking, the camera bumping against my side, the f#*&# mode dial switched, I wasn't checking the dial, stupidly assuming it was the same that I left it as... Long story short, I DID notice my images were awful, not happy, didn't know what was wrong, thought my card was screwing up... tried this, tried that, in a panic, formatted the card, still no avail... lost all my pictures up till then.. I eventually figured it out... But i've been bitter with that F#*#(*@ mode dial ever since with my 7D and 5d2... I couldn't have been happier when canon introduced the lock... I do a lot of traveling, walking with my cameras and the dial does get bumped and if you dont train yourself to look at the dial every now and then, you can get quite different results than your expecting...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DavidRiesenberg said:


> Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> 
> http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fcdn.canonrumors.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F01%2FB3J.jpg





Craig Richardson said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > 6,144 × 4,096 EXIF data... if no PP, does it make a it a 25mp sensor? 1mp more than Sony/Nikon .
> ...



Can someone explain why the EXIF of the image *of* the prototype camera matters? Is it a magic prototype camera that can take pictures of itself from odd angles? Do we think the purported Canon employee had a second prototype camera and handed it to a stranger to take a picture of the first prototype camera to post on the Internet?


----------



## -zero- (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

It's that time of the year again? rumors about a 5D mkII

this time it looks like there is more substance to the rumors

I havn't been this excited since I bouth my first slr!


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> ...



+ 1 on that :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> 1) On-the-fly image rating during in-camera review? I'd think that was silly and something photographers would never use, and so Canon would never waste space with a button like that. But then I remembered the Direct Print button....


That had me chuckling like an idiot for a good minute. Whoo. I'm all teary-eyed.


> Ditto - that's the first thing I noticed. One of the great ergonomic advantages of the 1D X was the second joystick for AF point selection in portrait orientation. The practical voice inside me that knows it's unlikely Canon would put a really good AF system in the 5DIII is being drowned out by the hopeful noise of a 5DIII with better ergomics, more MP, a decent frame rate, and good AF...and the thought of $4K savings on the body to put towards a 500/4L II.
> 
> SLAP...wake up!


I dunno...I prefer to dream that the new 5D will have a much better AF system. Maybe not 19 points, but at least enough to warrant that second joystick on the grip.


----------



## dswatson83 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Two things:
> 1. Why is the top LCD not showing anything readouts. It looks like the camera is turned off but the switch says on.
> 2. If this is real, then why does it have the M.Fn. button to switch between all sorts of AF modes if the AF will only have 5-9 pts and be a completely crippled 7D AF or worse as per the other recent 5D3 rumors? This would point to the other rumors as being false no?


I'm guessing he just took a picture and this is the playback on the screen. That would make sense.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > 6,144 × 4,096 EXIF data... if no PP, does it make a it a 25mp sensor? 1mp more than Sony/Nikon .
> ...



I may be having a senior moment here  but the exif data is for the guy who shot the Canon employee - he has nothing to do with the field test, just happened to be in Africa.... ??


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Stu_bert said:


> It's funny, I took a 7D on safari along with the two 1Ds bodies. And half the time I would reach for the 7D I would try and take a shot and curse that the mode dial had changed in the vehicle. 1Ds has buttons. Rarely a problem with landscape, but definitely with nature I would have welcomed a lock function. Horses for courses....





awinphoto said:


> Not necessarily... A few years ago I was in england on vacation and just got the 50D (long gone now)... I was taking some pictures around some castles... and as I was walking, the camera bumping against my side, the f#*&# mode dial switched, I wasn't checking the dial, stupidly assuming it was the same that I left it as... Long story short, I DID notice my images were awful, not happy, didn't know what was wrong, thought my card was screwing up... tried this, tried that, in a panic, formatted the card, still no avail... lost all my pictures up till then.. I eventually figured it out... But i've been bitter with that F#*#(*@ mode dial ever since with my 7D and 5d2... I couldn't have been happier when canon introduced the lock... I do a lot of traveling, walking with my cameras and the dial does get bumped and if you dont train yourself to look at the dial every now and then, you can get quite different results than your expecting...


Huh. You learn something new everyday. I really never thought it was a problem. Thanks for the education, guys. +1 to each of you for the new perspective.

I'm still choosing to have it removed, though. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Can someone explain why the EXIF of the image *of* the prototype camera matters? Is it a magic prototype camera that can take pictures of itself from odd angles? Do we think the purported Canon employee had a second prototype camera and handed it to a stranger to take a picture of the first prototype camera to post on the Internet?


I was wondering the same thing myself...


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



thewallbanger said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > thewallbanger said:
> ...



I can see what you're describing with the button the left side... I would be curious to see what/if the thumb is hiding anything... hard to tell. Thought I could see the blue signs but with the larger image magnified, its not there... It's going to be an interesting few months of more speculation. For all we know this could be one of dozens of designs/prototypes out there...


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> ...



Phew... my post exactly.... so not a senior moment... yipee ;D


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.



Actually, I dunno if you shoot with a 7D or a 60D or not but the lock would be quite useful to me. I'm not a full time pro but I absolutely know my way around my camera. And I accidentally change the mode dial while turning the camera on or off all the time. I'll put the camera to my face and get really confused when I start turning dials because the camera has switched from M to Av by mistake. When the switch is down at the bottom it's not a big deal like on the 5DII but with the switch at the top it causes some problems.

I've considered upgrading to the lock.


----------



## Dnd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Looks like the body on the 200-400 is the 1DX. With the on/off location on the first body with the 600mm... I am leaning towards 7DII.. any takers?? Nice battery Grip with joystick though..


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> ...



I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?


----------



## tt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Quick & dirty comparison for 7D, 5D Mark II, and this spotted model.

As canonrumors points out:
No popup flash
Joystick on the battery grip

On the top:
Exposure mode dial:
Creative Auto seems to have gone: Fully Automatic, P, TV, Av, M, then 4 more I can't make out (presumably B, C1-C3)
On-Off switch ala 7D WB, AF-Drive, ISO, Bulb on the top (Metering mode, AF mode, ISO sensitivity, bulb, M-Fn.

On the back:
Menu & Info side by side, ala 1DX. but with a whole column of buttons like the 5D MkII and the 7D.
On the LHS from the bottom: Erase, Play, Zoom, ??, ??
Start/Stop of the 7D (not 5d MkII/1DX), mini joystick, On screen settings adjustment Q Menu on the button below it. 
Mini-joystick on the grip.


----------



## thewallbanger (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?



I think you're on to something, Craig!


----------



## tt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Pity the photographer didn't just take a snap of the camera strap - much quicker way to ID the camera. I mean, it could have said EOS 5D Mark III


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tt said:


> Quick & dirty comparison for 7D, 5D Mark II, and this spotted model.



Thanks tt!


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tt said:


> Pity the photographer didn't just take a snap of the camera strap - much quicker way to ID the camera. I mean, it could have said EOS 5D Mark III



You dont think canon would have been stupid enough to make it THAT easy for people to spot now do ya? ;D


----------



## ers811 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?



That was my first impression, too. 6 pages of feedback in an hour, from 1 forum!

Maybe the 'Rate' button is for built-in intervalometer??? I really doubt it... but the 5D is supposed to be the artist, and the 7D the athlete, right? Seems more like something you'd have a custom menu for though, if built in.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Stu_bert said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



It is I who had the senior moment :-\. Thanks for covering Craig .

I realized the boo boo an deleted the post but by then there were 4 drafts quoted with it already... Live and learn.


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I predict this thread to reach 20 pages in about 24 hours...
;D ;D ;D


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

... maybe make that 2 hours...
8)


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > Pity the photographer didn't just take a snap of the camera strap - much quicker way to ID the camera. I mean, it could have said EOS 5D Mark III
> ...



I don't know, they "forgot" that the 1Ds Mark III does not shoot 25.2 megapixel images (6144x4096) when they were doctoring the EXIF data!


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



ers811 said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?
> ...



Just a thought but when we're out taking pictures, shouldn't we be.. umm... taking pictures? Not rating pictures? I would think there's plenty of time for that after your done taking pictures on the computer... Just saying.


----------



## IWLP (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Another observation I haven't seen noted in this thread:

In this image (http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2mLjiVCsv3k/Tx2ZBBH9XxI/AAAAAAAAAFo/Q6ywYBm_DUM/s1600/_B3J8582.jpg), the remaining frame count appears to have moved, and it appears to me that it reads (1577). From what I know, the 5D II tops out at 999, with the frame count in another location. And the image's top LCD seems very different from what I'm used to.

Am I crazy? (Well, probably, yes, but oh, well).

FYI


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > tt said:
> ...



When shooting raw, once your in the conversion software and you upscale the picture in DPP or photoshop, does the created tiff file have the original resolution or the new converted resolution?


----------



## epsiloneri (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Not related to the subject of the images but looking at the EXIF the camera is identified as a 1DS3 but the original resolution is 6,144 × 4,096. Not 1Ds3 resolution. Fishy?
> ...



I think DavidRiesenberg thought it susipicious that a camera identifying itself as 1Ds3 has a non-1Ds3 original resolution. The implication being, I think, that the image might have been tampered with.


----------



## ers811 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> ers811 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Richardson said:
> ...



Absolutely, I was just talking about possibly an intervalometer... aka take a pic every 10 seconds for a time-lapse. But the more I think about it, it's hard to imagine dedicating a button to that.


----------



## sjaudio (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I'm just curious as to how many people here actually bothered reading the article this post materialized from? The photographer clearly states that he (Stephen Oachs) was on a shoot in Africa when he ran across the other photographer also doing the same. That photographer identified himself as a Canon employee (Stephen is not) who was field testing two new lenses. According to said employee, the 200-400 will be release in March or April.

The camera was not discussed and Stephen didn't notice the irregularities until later. Seriously guys, before you go down the rabbit hole, at least read the original post if for no other reason than there are more photos of the new gear.


----------



## ers811 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



sjaudio said:


> I'm just curious as to how many people here actually bothered reading the article this post materialized from? The photographer clearly states that he (Stephen Oachs) was on a shoot in Africa when he ran across the other photographer also doing the same. That photographer identified himself as a Canon employee (Stephen is not) who was field testing two new lenses. According to said employee, the 200-400 will be release in March or April.
> 
> The camera was not discussed and Stephen didn't notice the irregularities until later. Seriously guys, before you go down the rabbit hole, at least read the original post if for no other reason than there are more photos of the new gear.



The camera in question currently does not exist (in stores). It is:

1 A hoax
2. A new camera in testing

Either way, it's a rumor site. I'm having fun!


----------



## zazamiii (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

It is not the first Canon Safari in Kenya:

http://www.letsgodigital.org/html/review/canon/eos1dsmark3/african-safari-kenya.html

"The Canon EOS Safari trip coincided with 20 years of EOS; a unique memorable moment in the digital world!"

They even had one of the first EOS 1Ds Mark III models...

Now, the ppl to contact are http://www.canon.co.uk/contact_us/canon_europe_middle_east_and_africa_offices/canon_contacts/kenya.aspx


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



ers811 said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > ers811 said:
> ...



I'd be open to the idea of an intervalometer... but I want a flash controller more.. =)


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



sjaudio said:


> I'm just curious as to how many people here actually bothered reading the article this post materialized from? The photographer clearly states that he (Stephen Oachs) was on a shoot in Africa when he ran across the other photographer also doing the same. That photographer identified himself as a Canon employee (Stephen is not) who was field testing two new lenses. According to said employee, the 200-400 will be release in March or April.
> 
> The camera was not discussed and Stephen didn't notice the irregularities until later. Seriously guys, before you go down the rabbit hole, at least read the original post if for no other reason than there are more photos of the new gear.



Yes, but this begs the question as to how Stephen Oachs was shooting with a 25.2 megapixel 1Ds MK iii?


----------



## well_dunno (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?



The original post and the images seem to be coming from Stephen W. Oachs (http://www.stephenoachs.com)

Oh well... 

I do not think we would be seeing these images if Canon did not want us to anyway...


----------



## tt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Does Canon do take down notices?


----------



## Masterwana (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



well_dunno said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?
> ...



http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html

The exif says 1Ds MkIII with 100-400mm


----------



## FlorentC (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Can someone explain why the EXIF of the image *of* the prototype camera matters? Is it a magic prototype camera that can take pictures of itself from odd angles? Do we think the purported Canon employee had a second prototype camera and handed it to a stranger to take a picture of the first prototype camera to post on the Internet?



Oh man you made my day.


----------



## willhuff.net (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

When I'm using 2 cameras, the camera on my left shoulder will frequently have the mode dial change. Since what I'm shooting are usually fleeting moments, having the mode dial change usually ruins the shot. For the sake of professionals who need to get the shot, I hope they add the dial locks.



Ryusui said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny, I took a 7D on safari along with the two 1Ds bodies. And half the time I would reach for the 7D I would try and take a shot and curse that the mode dial had changed in the vehicle. 1Ds has buttons. Rarely a problem with landscape, but definitely with nature I would have welcomed a lock function. Horses for courses....
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?



I didn't know that Stephen Oachs was a Canon employee. Perhaps he just blogged about the new camera as a favor to Canon, in exchange for being declared PNG for any future testing?


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



IWLP said:


> Another observation I haven't seen noted in this thread:
> 
> In this image (http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2mLjiVCsv3k/Tx2ZBBH9XxI/AAAAAAAAAFo/Q6ywYBm_DUM/s1600/_B3J8582.jpg), the remaining frame count appears to have moved, and it appears to me that it reads (1577). From what I know, the 5D II tops out at 999, with the frame count in another location. And the image's top LCD seems very different from what I'm used to.
> 
> ...




Look closer to the top LCD... it's so different to 5D II and 7D...

1. His...











2. 5D2...





3. 7D...


----------



## CowGummy (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Blackout said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain why the EXIF of the image *of* the prototype camera matters? Is it a magic prototype camera that can take pictures of itself from odd angles? Do we think the purported Canon employee had a second prototype camera and handed it to a stranger to take a picture of the first prototype camera to post on the Internet?
> ...



and mine! ;D


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I won't bother posting my crop of the top LCD . It looks to me like the focus mode is in the rectangle to the top right or at least that looks like the single shot focus symbol. I can't read the text right at the top of the LCD though.


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



CowGummy said:


> Blackout said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



And mine ! :-D


----------



## Otter (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

SOMETHING looks fishy. If you look at this site : http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html you will see there are 6 pictures of this fellow shooting with the mystery camera. IN THE THIRD PICTURE from the top there is NO TAPE over the canon logo at the bottom of the screen on the back, yet every other picture has the tape on which leads me to believe that someone has done something to the photograph(s) as I don't think the tape fell off for one only one of the pictures.




EYEONE said:


> My bet is that it's not a 7D II. I can't see a 7D II without a pop up flash for wireless function.
> 
> If you notice there is also a piece of black tape over the bottom of the screen to cover the model I would guess. But looking at my 7D it only says "Canon" there. Do some other Canon's have the Model below the screen? I know Nikon's do.
> 
> ...


----------



## x-vision (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

The 5DIII is coming, woohoo!!! 

Finally a real leak on this forum. 

The 5DIII and 7DII will be sister cameras, as Canon has always intended. 
My guess is 24mp/6fps on the 5DIII and 18mp/8fps on the 7DII.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

otter, I see what you're saying, but it very well could have fallen off. it's odd that that's taped at all when it looks like the canon logo on the viewfinder bulge is actually uncovered (you can kind of see the top edge of the white letters even though it's facing away at 90 degrees).


----------



## ferdi (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Kernuak said:


> I can't read the text right at the top of the LCD though.



It says "ONE SHOT".



Otter said:


> SOMETHING looks fishy. If you look at this site : http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html you will see there are 6 pictures of this fellow shooting with the mystery camera. IN THE THIRD PICTURE from the top there is NO TAPE over the canon logo at the bottom of the screen on the back, yet every other picture has the tape on which leads me to believe that someone has done something to the photograph(s) as I don't think the tape fell off for one only one of the pictures.



Pictures 1, 2 and 3 are obviously the 1D X. It's the body mounted to the 600mm we want to know more about.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Otter said:


> SOMETHING looks fishy. If you look at this site : http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html you will see there are 6 pictures of this fellow shooting with the mystery camera. IN THE THIRD PICTURE from the top there is NO TAPE over the canon logo at the bottom of the screen on the back, yet every other picture has the tape on which leads me to believe that someone has done something to the photograph(s) as I don't think the tape fell off for one only one of the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The third picture from the top is just a 1Dx. No secret, no tape.


----------



## photalian (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Now we just need some video reviews... come on Canon, start hyping it


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



kubelik said:


> otter, I see what you're saying, but it very well could have fallen off. it's odd that that's taped at all when it looks like the canon logo on the viewfinder bulge is actually uncovered (you can kind of see the top edge of the white letters even though it's facing away at 90 degrees).


3rd from top is the 1D, not the "mystery" cam :


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

funny: the photographer is wearing some "GR digital" white and blue merchandise


----------



## Otter (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

My bad then. I don't have a keen eye from telling one body from another, I can just notice the obvious ascetics, like the tape. I hope one of them is the MKIII! I've been waiting a long time for that camera! Nice to finally see some sort of leaks(if you can call it that) regardless.



EYEONE said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > SOMETHING looks fishy. If you look at this site : http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html you will see there are 6 pictures of this fellow shooting with the mystery camera. IN THE THIRD PICTURE from the top there is NO TAPE over the canon logo at the bottom of the screen on the back, yet every other picture has the tape on which leads me to believe that someone has done something to the photograph(s) as I don't think the tape fell off for one only one of the pictures.
> ...


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



EYEONE said:


> The third picture from the top is just a 1Dx. No secret, no tape.


  "just" an 1Dx :


----------



## drozz (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

This is definitely the 5d replacement. No Flash, Grip and especially the 16:9 LCD(movie)... The 5d is THE choice of filmmakers. 

I also think the exif data in the picture of the camera is relevant. The fact that it is 25mp.. would make sense that this is a leak from canon. Why would a prototype shooter risk his status with canon to post these pictures unless it was planned?


----------



## Chicorob (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.



Shooting weddings I commonly carry two cameras. As the camera bumps up against my side it changes mode constantly (both 5DII and 50D). Drives me crazy when I go to get a quick shot and I realize it went from Av to Manual and exposure is way off. Seems like a minor incovienience for those who dislike it relative to the huge benefit for those find it almost necessary. I dont find it my lack of ability that is an issue, but more an ergonomic fault from Canon.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



x-vision said:


> 18mp/8fps on the 7DII.



18mp/8fps, so same as 7Di ?

But agree, this is surely exciting if it is a 5diii !


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Otter said:


> I don't have a keen eye from telling one body from another



The absence of the mode dial is the easiest way to spot visually a 1-series body from the rest.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?


The shots of the employee weren't taken by an employee.
http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



drozz said:


> This is definitely the 5d replacement. No Flash, Grip and especially the 16:9 LCD(movie)... The 5d is THE choice of filmmakers.
> 
> I also think the exif data in the picture of the camera is relevant. The fact that it is 25mp.. would make sense that this is a leak from canon. Why would a prototype shooter risk his status with canon to post these pictures unless it was planned?



From what I understand, the person posting the pics WASN'T the prototype shooter... he's just a guy who met up with the shooter... Could be that they were in cahoots... and possibly the shooter, if found by canon, could reprimand him and or give other disciplinary action, but who knows?


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

I agree with those who say the mode dial lock is a good thing. I primarly photography for fun on vacation, but even so I've noticed that I often end up in Bulb mode instead of Manual ... which is definitely confusing and irritating. it's not a killer thing since it's happened maybe ... oh, I don't know, half a dozen times in the span of a year. I have missed shots due to winding up in bulb mode, and I can imagine I would have been much more greatly irritated if I were photographing for work and not for fun.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Can someone explain why the EXIF of the image *of* the prototype camera matters? Is it a magic prototype camera that can take pictures of itself from odd angles? Do we think the purported Canon employee had a second prototype camera and handed it to a stranger to take a picture of the first prototype camera to post on the Internet?



nobody can.. but some think they are very clever.. when in fact they have no clue at all. 

and these pictures are sure not photoshoped.


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tt said:


> Quick & dirty comparison for 7D, 5D Mark II, and this spotted model.


Judging from that picture, it looks *much more* like a 7D II than a 5D III.

Of this new model:

In favor of the 7D comparison:
- On/off button placement is identical to the 7D, different from 5D.
- M-fn button on top identical placement on 7D, absent on the 5D II.
- Same lock button as 7D, different from 5D.
- Same layout text of the left side buttons on the back as 7D (different from 5D, where the text is next to the buttons)
- Two buttons left of viewfinder, as with 7D, only one for 5D
- Thumb ridge on the right of the back shaped same as 7D, different from 5D
- Start/stop button same as on 7D, absent on 5D
- Same placing "Canon" text on body bottom as 7D, different from 5D (scratched out in prototype model)
- Small white circle-line marking to the left of the top LCD panel, as with 7D (absent on 5D)

In favor of the 5D comparison:
- Shape of body at the top part (near the shutter button) more similar to 5D than 7D (ridge wise)
- No pop-up flash

Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



andreasaberg73 said:


> Looks like fake...


That's two different cameras in the two shots, that's why they look different.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Andreas; thats the 1Dx not the 5d3.


----------



## sjaudio (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



andreasaberg73 said:


> Looks like fake...



You do realize that you are looking at two different cameras, do you not? The mystery camera and a 1DX.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



> [Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...



the 7D MK2 will have a pop up flash.. i bet my 300mm F2.8 .....


----------



## DzPhotography (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Kernuak said:


> andreasaberg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like fake...
> ...


peeps need to open their eyes before posting


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Chicorob said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.
> ...



@Chicorob: You're bang on! Even when I'm grabbing my 5D II while putting down the 7D on my Spider Holster, my palm will sometimes accidentally roll the dial. I was almost sending my cameras to add the dial lock when Canon announced they can do it at a cost.

@Ryusui: I guess Canon does many things corresponding to what their selected protogs request. There must be some good numbers of them are wedding photogs who had that experience.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Canon-F1 said:


> > [Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...
> 
> 
> 
> the 7D MK2 will have a pop up flash.. i bet my 300mm F2.8 .....



Also the 5d3 can take newer design cues from the 7d, that does not make it a 7d necessarily. I hope it's a 5d3 !


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



sjaudio said:


> You do realize that you are looking at two different cameras, do you not?



i don´t think they notice.. i wonder how some here can be photographer with such bad eyesight.... :


----------



## andreasaberg73 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



sjaudio said:


> andreasaberg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like fake...
> ...



AHA! OK! I missed that part! Better check to article again! Maybe there is some hope anyway???


----------



## robt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Out of left field here guys. Theory----> The camera is a video oriented "C" version of (what) 3D... 4D...? As somebody here already mentioned. Why the wider LCD? and as for the duct tape covering Canon. It might just say more than Canon. WItH would somebody bother to cover up just "Canon" when the guy freely admits to working for Canon.

As much as I drool over the anticipation of the 5DM3, I have a slight hesitation... for a FF 22-24MP mirror-less Canon that will accept all my current lenses. Will I get +50K clicks on a M3 before Canon brings that out?
Oh, heavy sigh.
robt


----------



## tt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> In favor of the 7D comparison:
> - On/off button placement is identical to the 7D, different from 5D.
> - M-fn button on top identical placement on 7D, absent on the 5D II.
> - Same lock button as 7D, different from 5D.
> ...



Of these changes - which seem improvements? Eg is a move away from the 5D MkII's On/Off switch position good?
Does the lack of a pop up flash hint at a 580 EXII successor/move from Canon to have an alternative?


----------



## msowsun (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



thewallbanger said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > thewallbanger said:
> ...


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Canon-F1 said:


> > [Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...
> 
> 
> 
> the 7D MK2 will have a pop up flash.. i bet my 300mm F2.8 .....


But apart from that, in pretty much everything else that's visible of the body design, it's a 7D. So if this prototype is indeed a 5D mk3, then they've copied almost the entire 7D body, removed the flash, and put a fullframe sensor in it.

Somehow I find it equally plausible that this might in fact be a 7D mkII. I see pop-up flash as pretty worthless, and I'm not even all that serious in photography yet... Surely Canon and most serious photographers would notice that as well? Get a good flash if you're flashing...


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...


Don't forget, as drozz pointed out that the 5D MkII has pretty much become the staple for DSLR filmmaking. And putting a 16:9 LCD screen on it would also support the 5D MkIII theory.
Also, the 7D came out a year after the 5D MkII, so it's not inconceivable to think that many of the things put on the 7D would be brought over to the next 5D - especially since many of them were worthwhile add-ons/changes.



Tijn said:


> But apart from that, in pretty much everything else that's visible of the body design, it's a 7D. So if this prototype is indeed a 5D mk3, then they've copied almost the entire 7D body, removed the flash, and put a fullframe sensor in it.


And what would be wrong with that? Or why would that be less likely than the camera being a 7D MkII? Personally I found the 7D layout a bit more pleasing than the 5D MkII...especially with the dedicated movie switch.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



sjaudio said:


> I'm just curious as to how many people here actually bothered reading the article this post materialized from? The photographer clearly states that he (Stephen Oachs) was on a shoot in Africa when he ran across the other photographer also doing the same. That photographer identified himself as a Canon employee (Stephen is not) who was field testing two new lenses. According to said employee, the 200-400 will be release in March or April.
> 
> The camera was not discussed and Stephen didn't notice the irregularities until later. Seriously guys, before you go down the rabbit hole, at least read the original post if for no other reason than there are more photos of the new gear.



What? You think facts might actually be more important than wild speculation.

Of course this means the 5DIII is right around the corner, after all, the photographer was field testing a lens that was announced...let's see...just under one year ago with a promised delivery date in 2011 and still hasn't been released.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Kernuak said:


> andreasaberg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like fake...
> ...



Absolutely - straps are different, LCD layouts are different, button layouts are different, and as has been pointed out, one is being used with the 600mm and one with the 200-400 1.4xTC. Unfortunately we can't see the rear button layout of the 1 series body.

With the gripped body, the size of the bulge on the top would seem to indicate full frame. It would probably not make sense building a crop frame body without a popup flash, because there is less space required by the pentaprism.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> But apart from that, in pretty much everything else that's visible of the body design, it's a 7D. So if this prototype is indeed a 5D mk3, then they've copied almost the entire 7D body, removed the flash, and put a fullframe sensor in it.



and why not.... the 7D is the newer design.


----------



## awinphoto (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



msowsun said:


> thewallbanger said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



thanks for pointing out the screen... after blowing up and brightening the screen I could see what looks like a magnifying glass and the click wheel for the top of the camera... I'm not sure what's going on with the rectangle next to it... If it is the image with the perspective zoomed into, it looks like a different 4:3 perspective but vertical.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?
> ...



yup exactly, even on the most expensive camps in the mara (assuming this is where they went), then you are out in the field with all the other camps. Hiding isn't easy  The person taking the shot had a 100-400mm, so I suspect they took the shots without the tester realising. And I guess as soon as he made contact, the tester decided to come clean as frankly the annoucement is imminent on both the lens availability and perhaps even the well-disguised body.


----------



## tt (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Bit distorted, but you can see a little of what the photographer was looking at.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> tt said:
> 
> 
> > Quick & dirty comparison for 7D, 5D Mark II, and this spotted model.
> ...



-The 5D II has a AF-ON button and the 5DC does not
-The 5D II's top LCD light button is in a totally different place as the 5DC's
-The 5D II has a Live view button and the 5DC does not.
-The 5D II has different buttons on the left side from the 5DC
-The 30D has buttons on the bottom of the screen and the 40D's are on the side.

Button layouts change all the time. the 7D is newer than the 5DII and thus has a more up to date control layout that Canon would want to carry over to the 5DIII. The grip for one, as the 7D is much more comfortable to hold than the 5DII. 

Oh and,
-The 7D has a pop up flash but the 7DII will not?

This is the 5DIII.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> thanks for pointing out the screen... after blowing up and brightening the screen I could see what looks like a magnifying glass and the click wheel for the top of the camera... I'm not sure what's going on with the rectangle next to it... If it is the image with the perspective zoomed into, it looks like a different 4:3 perspective but vertical.



Those controls are super imposed upon the picture/preview of the bird's head. Is this the touch screen control of sorts?


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Canon-F1 said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > But apart from that, in pretty much everything else that's visible of the body design, it's a 7D. So if this prototype is indeed a 5D mk3, then they've copied almost the entire 7D body, removed the flash, and put a fullframe sensor in it.
> ...


It's absolutely possible. But I'm merely pointing out that body/layout wise, this is nothing like a 5D, and very much like a 7D. This can mean either that they consider this layout to be "superior" and they have copied it to the next 5D version, or it can mean that this is not a 5D but a 7D. (Or an entirely different unknown new model).


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



Yes but look at the top, it is larger than a APS-C Camera's pentaprism housing. Infact the shape of it is identical to the 5d2.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



Ok, I'll give it to you that this might be a new model all together. But I'd bet a huge mound of money that this is not the 7D2. Mainly because of the pop up flash and the top head of this camera is very similar to the 5DII's FF OVF (much larger than the 7D APS-C's OVF)


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



K-amps said:


> Those controls are super imposed upon the picture/preview of the bird's head. Is this the touch screen control of sorts?


I think it's just the indication of which part of his photo he's zoomed in to. Namely, somewhere in the top left (the small rectangle inside the big one in the corner). And it'd be a portrait-oriented picture including at least some bird.
The magnifying glass would indicate that he's zoomed into the picture. The thing next to it, I don't know. I don't think it's a touch screen, just an indication of where he's zoomed in.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

i think a 7D MK2 will have a pop up flash... i see no reason why it should not.

of course when it is a strange new FF model.... it could be.

but isn´t it more presumable that this is the long waited 5D MK3?!


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



EYEONE said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...


Fair nuff.  

So considering this button layout update for the 5d mk3, do you reckon it is indeed better at all points? I.e. does the 7D layout beat the 5Dmk2 layout on pretty much all points?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Craig Richardson said:


> I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?



Exactly, cameras can be tested in Japan just as well as any other location. 

I want my 5d3.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> So considering this button layout update for the 5d mk3, do you reckon it is indeed better at all points? I.e. does the 7D layout beat the 5Dmk2 layout on pretty much all points?



at least it is consistent to have the same (or nearly the same) layout for your models.


----------



## 6ftunder (Jan 23, 2012)

Okay, I registered just to post this. I took the photo of the mystery 5d Mark III and zoomed in on the dial. 

The 7D and the current 5D Mark II both have 10 modes to choose from, and our mystery camera only has 9 - the creative auto mode is missing!


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> Just a thought but when we're out taking pictures, shouldn't we be.. umm... taking pictures? Not rating pictures? I would think there's plenty of time for that after your done taking pictures on the computer... Just saying.



Well, in this case I think they're testing the camera itself, but good point otherwise.


----------



## K-amps (Jan 23, 2012)

Another thing that indicates it is a 5D3, if you look at the size of the optical viewfinder opening, the 5D's is slightly larger than the 7d's ) relative to width of the Flash holder; on the mystery camera, it is more like the size of the 5D2/ FF.

In the attach pic, it's a crude approximation of the relative sizes of the view finder. & has the smallest, 5d2 is larger and mystery camera is as large as 5d2 (if not more), and visibly wider than 7d.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> EYEONE said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



Short answer: Yes.

Longer answer: I would see no reason not to update the 5D III with the 7D's highly praise control layout. The movie mode/photo mode/live view switch is really great and would do well on the 5DIII seeing as the 5DII was known for it's video recording. The on/off switch at the top also seems to be the new standard non-1 series position. And like I said, the thumb ridge is much much much better than the 5DII's weird bulge (which came from the xxD series to begin with). All would be welcome on a new 5D, IMO.


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

by the way.. i think the image on the LCD shows a little bit to much noise.
i thought canon would have improved low iso noise.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



EYEONE said:


> My bet is that it's not a 7D II. I can't see a 7D II without a pop up flash for wireless function.
> 
> If you notice there is also a piece of black tape over the bottom of the screen to cover the model I would guess. But looking at my 7D it only says "Canon" there. Do some other Canon's have the Model below the screen? I know Nikon's do.
> 
> ...



looks like head of a guinea fowl perhaps?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm ready to break my PIGGY BANK...


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



EYEONE said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Two things:
> ...



1. good point ;D
2. but I just don't think they'd bother with it unless it could also control AF modes, we'll see


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 23, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> by the way.. i think the image on the LCD shows a little bit to much noise.
> i thought canon would have improved low iso noise.



I was about to post a 'what the heck are you thinking?', but then I read it was you, Gothmoth. I'm glad I understand your humor, it saved me from correcting what is obviously sarcasm. The upcoming 5D3 should mean good prices on older FF bodies, something I look forward to.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.
> 
> That unpleasantness aside,



Hmmm I thought it was the PROs who had MOST asked for that feature. 
I've heard them complain of it switching as it rubs against chest as they are chasing down a shot and then they whip it up for a shot and it's a mess.


----------



## msowsun (Jan 23, 2012)

Gothmoth said:


> by the way.. i think the image on the LCD shows a little bit to much noise.
> i thought canon would have improved low iso noise.



Are you serious? It is just a crappy photo of a dark LCD from far away. ???


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



> Hmmm I thought it was the PROs who had MOST asked for that feature.
> I've heard them complain of it switching as it rubs against chest as they are chasing down a shot and then they whip it up for a shot and it's a mess.



yes.... you have to carry the camera like a child all the time if you never changed the mode dial by accident.

some handle the gear not so gentle....


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

msowsun said:


> Are you serious? It is just a crappy photo of a dark LCD from far away. ???



well i have fantastic eyes and im an expert....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



awinphoto said:


> ers811 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig Richardson said:
> ...



Maybe to help meet deadlines? During time outs quickly rate photos?
It can be a mad, mad rush to get things in time before print deadline.

[So between the M.Fn. button, the rate photos button and the joystick on the grip I declare that it will have 1D4 (perhaps slightly improved) and 6.3fps and the 5pt AF with 3-4fps rumors can just go away, off with their heads. I chose to see the glass as 1/16th full .]


----------



## Andrei Morar (Jan 23, 2012)

If this turns out to be the 5d Mark III then i'll be all over it. The fact that it has a multicontroller joystick on the grip, the new and surelyimproved LCD, the apparently bigger viewfinder make me say BRING IT ON, CANON!


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Another thing that indicates it is a 5D3, if you look at the size of the optical viewfinder opening, the 5D's is slightly larger than the 7d's ) relative to width of the Flash holder; on the mystery camera, it is more like the size of the 5D2/ FF.
> 
> In the attach pic, it's a crude approximation of the relative sizes of the view finder. & has the smallest, 5d2 is larger and mystery camera is as large as 5d2 (if not more), and visibly wider than 7d.



Thanks for the picture comparison, it made me look closer. But I cannot draw the same conclusion as you did. When brightening up the "mystery camera" picture, you see the edges of a smaller viewfinder than the 5D's inside the dark cutout - just like you see in the 7D picture you posted. On the 5D picture, there are no edges visible - only corners (inside the viewfinder). Now if you look at the mystery camera prototype and brighten it up, you do see edges - even though the camera is angled slightly to the side, you see *full side edges* on *both* sides. Note the blue spotted line.

To me, this still leans heavily towards the 7D.


----------



## kenraw (Jan 23, 2012)

what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx 
Personally I think a lot of people would love a full frame 7d and hopefully this new camera will be it, I don't care what they call it as long as it's a beast! ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Otter said:


> SOMETHING looks fishy. If you look at this site : http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html you will see there are 6 pictures of this fellow shooting with the mystery camera. IN THE THIRD PICTURE from the top there is NO TAPE over the canon logo at the bottom of the screen on the back, yet every other picture has the tape on which leads me to believe that someone has done something to the photograph(s) as I don't think the tape fell off for one only one of the pictures.



That's because that one is of his 1D4 and not the mystery camera.


----------



## msowsun (Jan 23, 2012)

kenraw said:


> what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx
> Personally I think a lot of people would love a full frame 7d and hopefully this new camera will be it, I don't care what they call it as long as it's a beast! ;D




I think it is a 5D Mk III. 

How would a 5D Mk III differ from a 5D X?


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 23, 2012)

Tijn said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that indicates it is a 5D3, if you look at the size of the optical viewfinder opening, the 5D's is slightly larger than the 7d's ) relative to width of the Flash holder; on the mystery camera, it is more like the size of the 5D2/ FF.
> ...



that could be a reflection or anything. hard to judge.

but the bulge says FF. no pop up says FF.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Tijn said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > > [Why do so many of you think it's a 5D III? I understand you _want_ it to be, but... It just doesn't look similar at all, compared to the 7D...
> ...



But why make the prism housing so large just for APS-C then? It's got to be FF no?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

kenraw said:


> what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx
> Personally I think a lot of people would love a full frame 7d and hopefully this new camera will be it, I don't care what they call it as long as it's a beast! ;D



They already made that, and better, it's called the 1d X.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Jan 23, 2012)

I've got absolutely nothing to contribute to this conversation. I just want to be a part of what will surely be an internet sensation.


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > Canon-F1 said:
> ...


That I don't know. The viewfinder opening seems smaller than the 5D one though (and similar-looking to the 7D, considering the visible edges inside the viewfinder opening). Perhaps it's a 7D mk2 with an IR assist light built into its missing crap-flash space. *drool*


----------



## kenraw (Jan 23, 2012)

msowsun said:


> kenraw said:
> 
> 
> > what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx
> ...



It would only differ by name. No one knew the 1dx was going to get that designation. At first it was rumoured to be a 1ds mk4 or 1dmk5 
maybe canon are freshening up the model names. Maybe even the new 7d will be a 7dx. 
to be honest who cares what it's called it's just another possibility.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> kenraw said:
> 
> 
> > what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx
> ...



yes AND better AND $7000

The 3D/5D3 could be a trace worse (fps, maybe 6.3 as the 50D instead of the 8 of the 7D) and better (improved 7D AF) and not $7000 (maybe $6999!).
Maybe $2700-3800.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 23, 2012)

To me, it has a lot of 7D-looking features, but probably could be a 5d-III also...


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jan 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I've got absolutely nothing to contribute to this conversation. I just want to be a part of what will surely be an internet sensation.



Nice website, thanks.


----------



## Mark1 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it? 

The large pentaprism housing could simply be that large for aesthetics / ergonomics and it is still APS-C or maybe H. 

Interesting that no-one seems all that bothered that the 200-400 and 600 lenses are clearly on show here but all we care about is what body he's using them on!


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

the real question is, what comes after X? 1D X and G1X sound cool now, but next generation Canon is in trouble. the 1D X 2? G1XII? 1DX Mark II? I assume their marketing department has thought about this already but I am really, really curious to know what their idea is because it seems like a dead end road to me.


----------



## vlim (Jan 23, 2012)

This new 200-400 makes me definitely more crazy than the unknown attached body on the 600 ;D

The idea of a potential 3D is interesting...


----------



## kubelik (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it?
> 
> The large pentaprism housing could simply be that large for aesthetics / ergonomics and it is still APS-C or maybe H.
> 
> Interesting that no-one seems all that bothered that the 200-400 and 600 lenses are clearly on show here but all we care about is what body he's using them on!



 good point there Mark. maybe it's because we can in theory afford a 5D3 or 7D2, maybe even a 1DX if we sell a child. but the 200-400 and 600 lenses ... there goes the wife, children, and the car ... it's better to just not think about things that we know we will never touch


----------



## fussy II (Jan 23, 2012)

The bird on the Display is indeed a Guineafowl, a Helmeted Guineafowl. It even shows the subspecies expexted in Kenya, the shot could well have been taken in popular Masai Mara: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://travel.mongabay.com/kenya/600/kenya_2759a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://travel.mongabay.com/kenya/images/kenya_2759a.html&usg=__Z3zWjpJdXUSMOzUmuUgSmUz3ZSA=&h=374&w=600&sz=59&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=5JSdi7eDZrSpKM:&tbnh=153&tbnw=230&ei=FOEdT-fmC4-Vswa435ybDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dguineafowl%2Bkenya%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DSGo%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D878%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=193&vpy=465&dur=2210&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=198&ty=85&sig=117232076268788137429&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0

Let's hope it is a 5D III and it has decnt AF - less of a bitch than that of the 7D (my 60D is slower but much surprisingly more reliable than the 7D).


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jan 23, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> I've got absolutely nothing to contribute to this conversation. I just want to be a part of what will surely be an internet sensation.



<applauds>


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

fussy II said:


> The bird on the Display is indeed a Guineafowl, a Helmeted Guineafowl. It even shows the subspecies expexted in Kenya, the shot could well have been taken in popular Masai Mara:



Excellent work, I was wondering what that bird was!

EDIT: Just a thought, what if the missing flash, larger pentaprism, and strange inner viewfinder borders means that this is a 7D mk II with APS-H? 

EDIT 2: Just realized this APS-H theory was brought up before.


----------



## zazamiii (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it?
> 
> The large pentaprism housing could simply be that large for aesthetics / ergonomics and it is still APS-C or maybe H.
> 
> Interesting that no-one seems all that bothered that the 200-400 and 600 lenses are clearly on show here but all we care about is what body he's using them on!



Yep, why a 5d in the wild?...
I repeat wht I wrote before: in 2007 canon celebrated their 20th EOS anniversary in the same Kenya safari and introduced their
sporty camera the 1dmIII...


----------



## Kahuna (Jan 23, 2012)

197 replies in a few hours .... must be a record ;D


----------



## vlim (Jan 23, 2012)

A portrait of a bird with a 600mm lens, so can we say it's not a full frame body ? So a 7D mk II looks more realistic : Of course we ignore the distance between this guy and the bird but...


----------



## thatcherk1 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's too bad the guy who shot those photos didn't ask the guy what camera it was. The tester didn't mind telling him that he was testing a 200-400 and 600ii, and that he was a tester for that matter.

Oh well. My vote is 4DX


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

The next generation will be called; 1d "Y", because it's that good....


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> It's too bad the guy who shot those photos didn't ask the guy what camera it was. The tester didn't mind telling him that he was testing a 200-400 and 600ii, and that he was a tester for that matter.
> 
> Oh well. My vote is 4DX


The picture seems to be zoomed in very far, judging from the tiny white square/spot inside the big black (grey) rectangle representing the full photo size. It's not a frame-filling bird portrait, I don't think. Or maybe it is, and it's just a really big bird...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 23, 2012)

vlim said:


> A portrait of a bird with a 600mm lens, so can we say it's not a full frame body ? So a 7D mk II looks more realistic : Of course we ignore the distance between this guy and the bird but...



If you check the screen, it's also zoomed in to 100% view, and if it's 25mp's, then it's pretty far in.


----------



## vlim (Jan 23, 2012)

So when will we have the official annoucement of this beast ? Of course i'm talking about the 200-400


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.
> 
> 
> I'm also really digging the new grip.



I have, running 3 cameras shooting video and kept accidentally turning the dial while turning the camera on. I mean when you flip the switch its pretty easy to accidentally nudge the dial at the same time, it happen several times. I kept thinking someone was switching it to aperture priority and was getting very frustrated. It happens, maybe not to you, but it does. You don't have to use the lock if you don't want to.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 23, 2012)

One thought, if both cameras are full frame, then the two combinations would give the same approximate field of view for a direct comparison (560mm vs 600mm), as the built-in extender has been flipped in.


----------



## Freshprince08 (Jan 23, 2012)

This thread is cracking me up.... I just realised I came up to turn my computer off, 2 hours later I'm still at my desk, thinking I need to wake up again in 6 hours. Love this site!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jan 23, 2012)

FWIW I ran one of the pics through errorlevelanalysis.com - no signs of photoshopping....


----------



## mathino (Jan 23, 2012)

Just another thought and vote for 5D Mk III:

One of key features of 7D was ability to wirelessly fire speedlights (first body to have this feature as far as I know) so why would they just leave that concept and change it to no-po-up-flash body ? That would be strange, if you ask me. Unless there is some build-in radio controller but I guess this is not possible/plausible – due to different wireless radio standards across the globe.

What do you think ?


----------



## Tijn (Jan 23, 2012)

"Canon has already stated that they do not intend to drop the APS-H format sensor, what somehow is contrary to general assumption after the launch of the EOS-1D X."
(http://www.pixiq.com/article/canon-is-aps-h-going-to-be-a-video-format%3F )

So if Canon isn't going to drop APS-H as a sensor format, then an APS-H body would make sense. If this is an APS-H body, that would explain the viewfinder shape yet 'narrow' inside viewfinder edges as well as the lack of pop-up flash. It'd fit Canon's claim that they aren't dropping APS-H.

The only "tough nut" would be that aps-c lenses could no longer be used on such a body, and the crop factor for tele is reduced compared to APS-C bodies. It would be a different camera line / model than the 7D or 5D, not just a 7D 'upgrade'. If, indeed, this would be an APS-H body.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Jan 23, 2012)

Freshprince08 said:


> This thread is cracking me up.... I just realised I came up to turn my computer off, 2 hours later I'm still at my desk, thinking I need to wake up again in 6 hours. Love this site!



See, I'm at work with nothing to do. I've been refreshing gmail, facebook, and cr every 5 minutes because I'm so bored. gmail and facebook aren't giving me anything new. Luckily this thread is blowing up which is keeping me entertained.

Thanks everyone.

Canon just emailed me and told me that the camera in question is the 3.14159D mark niner


----------



## fussy II (Jan 23, 2012)

fussy II said:


> The bird on the Display is indeed a Guineafowl, a Helmeted Guineafowl. It even shows the subspecies expexted in Kenya, the shot could well have been taken in popular Masai Mara: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://travel.mongabay.com/kenya/600/kenya_2759a.jpg&imgrefurl=http://travel.mongabay.com/kenya/images/kenya_2759a.html&usg=__Z3zWjpJdXUSMOzUmuUgSmUz3ZSA=&h=374&w=600&sz=59&hl=de&start=0&zoom=1&tbnid=5JSdi7eDZrSpKM:&tbnh=153&tbnw=230&ei=FOEdT-fmC4-Vswa435ybDA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dguineafowl%2Bkenya%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DSGo%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:defficial%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D878%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=193&vpy=465&dur=2210&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=198&ty=85&sig=117232076268788137429&page=1&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0



Partly repeating myself here, but this to people who question:
I hadn't realized there were pictures around with more background: http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html
This truely looks like the Masai Mara, wide sloping grasslands interspersed by gallery forest. And the zoomed in head profile shows a bird species (down to subspecies level) to be expected in the Mara. This faunical match is something fakes usually don't deliver. If it is a fake: chapeau!


----------



## Sockpuppetuk (Jan 23, 2012)

Not read the whole thread but has anyone noticed there are 2 cameras there?


----------



## kapanak (Jan 23, 2012)

Sockpuppetuk said:


> Not read the whole thread but has anyone noticed there are 2 cameras there?



Yep. Already noticed. The one on top is the 1DX. And this is a clear, bright photos. Thanks for that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it?
> 
> The large pentaprism housing could simply be that large for aesthetics / ergonomics and it is still APS-C or maybe H.
> 
> Interesting that no-one seems all that bothered that the 200-400 and 600 lenses are clearly on show here but all we care about is what body he's using them on!



Maybe a 4DX or 2DX?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

kubelik said:


> the real question is, what comes after X? 1D X and G1X sound cool now, but next generation Canon is in trouble. the 1D X 2? G1XII? 1DX Mark II? I assume their marketing department has thought about this already but I am really, really curious to know what their idea is because it seems like a dead end road to me.



yes 5DX then 5Dx2 5Dx3 (5D x times two, times three etc. it's 3x better! so we can charge 3x more  )


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



dilbert said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button.
> ...



I do. Hours and hours walking around streets with my 5DII hanging at my side, or hours and hours hiking through the wilderness with my 7D hanging at my side. 

Number of times I've accidentally rotated a mode dial? Perhaps 3-4. 

Number of missed shots resulting from that? One - the first time. 

Number of times I've looked up to see an action scene unfolding on front of me or a bird flying close by, and been able to quickly spin the mode dial to the hard stop at C3 to get the shot? Probably in the hundreds. 

Number of missed shots resulting from having to press a button before spinning a dial? I don't know, but I can almost guarantee it'll be more than one.


----------



## Mooose (Jan 23, 2012)

Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.


----------



## kapanak (Jan 23, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.



So the next big Canon announcement would be with regards to the revival of an extinct bird through their genetics research department, eh?


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Daniel Flather said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > I believe this is a Canon employee being shot by another Canon employee (with a 5D mk III as well) for a controlled leak to hype up the camera. Why would Canon charter a safari outing with the public when they could just easily go on private outing?
> ...


Perhaps as the 200-400mm is aimed at nature photographers, and pairing it with the 1Dx to test the combination makes sense in the real world, in real conditions??

And since flying from Japan to Kenya and staying in the Mara is not cheap, they threw in another body for comparison.

The 1DX, 600mm and 200-400mm are all announced. The fever on the site is due to the other body which clearly the tester slightly slipped up on, but not really. He did not inform anyone, he just had a picture taken of him by another photographer who then decided to tell the world....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Ryusui said:
> ...



Good point though that it would make it trickier to use C functions to replace their feeble AutoISO modes. SO maybe they finally have delivered fully working autoiso ;D. And maybe they also keep video and stills settings apart so they don't get mixed, makes it a pain to swap stills and video shooting now as you settings are a mess and if each needs to be constantly adjusted for conditions just a total mess. 

Although for your specific usage it might not quite do it and the lock might still bother you.


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Feel sorry for the photographer...*



dilbert said:


> Looking at the labels on the lenses, I'm pretty sure someone at Canon knows exactly who it is and what body and lenses they are using.
> 
> I hope the photographer in question doesn't suffer because of this.


Just looking at the location would suffice, I doubt there are too many people in Kenya with that kit 

I think that the tester has not revealed too much. I think that the fact it is in a public place means Canon is not too worried about leaked photos. Having been to the Mara last September, everyone looks at what the other vehicles' shooters are using. Canon is not stupid. But apart from the excitement on this forum, and soon elsewhere on the net, have they really let any IP slip?

I share your concern however, that they will not punish the tester for talking to another photographer - but again, one presumes he was briefed as to what he was allowed to do / say....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.



Looks like archaeopteryx to me!
Curiouser and curiouser ;D


(being serious, as I suggested earlier it is a guinea fowl, and as someone later said it is the helmeted type, I thought it looked familiar, shoot those a few years ago)


----------



## traveller (Jan 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> The next generation will be called; 1d "Y", because it's that good....



No, Y will be because everyone will ask "Y" are we meant to upgrade... By the next generation everyone will have totally lost interest, so it will be generation "Z", followed by "ZZ" and "ZZZ"!  

Seriously, I just went out for a couple of hours and I came back to find fifteen pages of 5D MkIII... Whoa! I'm just surprised how little the "3D" has been mentioned! Ah, what the hell, I'll start it... Maybe Canon has two new full frame prototypes, the 5D MkIII and the higher-spec 3D; that would explain why we're hearing rumour with such wildly different specifications... [There, I said it!]


----------



## pwp (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.



It depends entirely how you work. My experience with 5D and 5D2 has been constant, highly irritating, professionally embarrassing bumping of the mode dial. This primarily happens when working with two or more bodies. When I know I'm working in certain conditions, I routinely lock the mode dial with gaffer tape. 

The lock is an essential and welcome upgrade. 

Paul Wright


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 23, 2012)

kapanak said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.
> ...



i think some were spotted in Arkansas and Florida a few years ago
so it seems they've been putting this new 5D3 through it's paces for a while


----------



## fussy II (Jan 23, 2012)

Mooose said:


> Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.



Even found a picture of an Ivory hammering a tree: http://cdn2.arkive.org/media/F2/F2C1E94F-8F8B-475A-8688-17AD57F2CC71/Presentation.Large/African-elephant-stripping-bark-from-an-acacia.jpg


----------



## Stu_bert (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark1 said:


> I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it?
> 
> The large pentaprism housing could simply be that large for aesthetics / ergonomics and it is still APS-C or maybe H.
> 
> Interesting that no-one seems all that bothered that the 200-400 and 600 lenses are clearly on show here but all we care about is what body he's using them on!


The first thing I noticed was indeed the 200-400mm lens, and then I looked at the guy resting the collar on a bean bag and winced. Personal preference I know, but if I mount on a wimberly then I use the collar / tripod mount obviously. When I use the beanbag, I flip the collar around and rest more of the lens on the bag - just gives me more stability and sharper shots, but hey that's probably more a reflection on me ;D


----------



## thatcherk1 (Jan 23, 2012)

It's too bad that the tester didn't leave the camera body on a bar stool in Redwood City, California.

I'm referencing http://gizmodo.com/5520438/how-apple-lost-the-next-iphone for the uninformed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



dilbert said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Do you have a 60D or mode dial-converted 7D or 5DII that you've done this with? Currently, the camera hangs at my right hip on a BlackRapid strap. I grab it with my right hand and as I'm bringing it up in front of my body, I rub the mode dial across the palm or fingers of my left hand as that hand reaches for the lens barrel. It's one smooth, fast motion, and I can't see how having to use a thumb or finger to press a button and then spin the dial can be as smooth or as fast. 

OTOH, I run into this mostly with the 7D and birds. So, in a 5DII replacement it probably isn't a big deal. Personally, considering that I'm planning to get a 1D X with no dial at all, changes are in order for me, regardless.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



pwp said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button. To me, that's one of the most useless additions that Canon can put on a semi-pro body. I can see the reason for putting it on the 60D, but come on. Anyone using a 7D or higher should have some idea of what they're doing and in all my years of photography I've never heard of anyone accidentally switching the mode dial unintentionally. If the new 5D is in fact coming standard with the unlock button, I hope that one can "downgrade" and remove it. Even for a fee, I'd do it.
> ...


Oh yeah aint that the truth!


----------



## Craig Richardson (Jan 23, 2012)

Perhaps the photographer is sending us a coded message in the EXIF data. The pic is 25.2 megapixels, why not 25 exactly? Because the new camera has 25 megapixels and is .2 or version ii, therefore it is code for 7D mk ii. ;D


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



dilbert said:


> It's really not that hard. You don't use an extra hand and the other finger that is required is generally not far away (for most people, anyway.)



yep it´s not as if you need a third hand.


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 24, 2012)

Craig Richardson said:


> Perhaps the photographer is sending us a coded message in the EXIF data. The pic is 25.2 megapixels, why not 25 exactly? Because the new camera has 25 megapixels and is .2 or version ii, therefore it is code for 7D mk ii. ;D


Unfortunately, the sqrt of 25 is 5, so it might signify a 5D MkII, hence the .2, replacement. Oh the dilemma we face...


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Gothmoth said:


> > Hmmm I thought it was the PROs who had MOST asked for that feature.
> > I've heard them complain of it switching as it rubs against chest as they are chasing down a shot and then they whip it up for a shot and it's a mess.
> 
> 
> ...


I admit, I presume that I take better care of my gear than many, but it does hang from an RS-7 and bumps around quite a few times.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Feel sorry for the photographer...*



Stu_bert said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the labels on the lenses, I'm pretty sure someone at Canon knows exactly who it is and what body and lenses they are using.
> ...


The shooter would be under strict instructions as to what he can/can't say. Canon also will not allow use of gear in public if it should not be visible. There's no IP lost here. Canon will definitely want to test bodies and lenses in places like Kenya, to actually observe performance under dust/temperatures etc. in which they will actually be used - much the same way vehicle manufacturers seek out very hot, very cold, very dry, very wet and very dusty locations for testing.

If Canon wanted to be more unobtrusive, shooting wildlife, the Kruger Park would offer better opportunities to photograph wildlife without drawing too much attention to yourself. There are also loads of private game farms/reserves in South Africa and Botswana where you could arrange to test gear without others being able to observe. I don't think Canon's priority was on being unobtrusive.


----------



## traveller (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I can't see why Canon didn't just design a seperate lock switch that you could turn on or off instead of the 'push and turn' design. That way if you don't want to lock the mode dial, you don't have to use it.


----------



## drozz (Jan 24, 2012)

zazamiii said:


> Mark1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on *wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it*?
> ...



Its obvious!! Canon is showing off the new AF in the 5d3. And probably the 6-8fps. Why wouldn't Canon use probably their best focusing, new tech lens to show it off? 

Everyone for the last 2+ years wanted the full frame version of the 7d... well here it is. Similar layout and everything.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 24, 2012)

Craig Richardson said:


> Perhaps the photographer is sending us a coded message in the EXIF data. The pic is 25.2 megapixels, why not 25 exactly? Because the new camera has 25 megapixels and is .2 or version ii, therefore it is code for 7D mk ii. ;D



As many have said in this thread, the camera that Stephen Oachs used to photograph the tester's unknown camera is out of concern, and hence the irrelevance of the EXIF data of Stephen Oachs' photographs. :


----------



## traveller (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Feel sorry for the photographer...*



gmrza said:


> Stu_bert said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Good point. It make me think that either Canon didn't think that the camera would be noticed (a bit daft in the internet age when the photographer had two hotly anticipated lenses and a 1D X on him), didn't care, or wanted it to be photographed and leaked on the internet. If it's either of the latter, it would suggest that the announcement is not far away; maybe CP+?


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 24, 2012)

coltsfreak18 said:


> Craig Richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps the photographer is sending us a coded message in the EXIF data. The pic is 25.2 megapixels, why not 25 exactly? Because the new camera has 25 megapixels and is .2 or version ii, therefore it is code for 7D mk ii. ;D
> ...



or 25MP stills and 2MP video ;D

or since when did canon use even numbers? wasn't it 8.1MP and 21.2MP etc.?


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



dilbert said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god, no. Not that stupid mode dial unlock button.
> ...


Oh, I do. Almost daily. If I'm not working, most times I still have my DSLR with me for mundane, every-day errands and chores.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 24, 2012)

zazamiii said:


> Mark1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be very surprised if this was a replacement for the 5D2 as it's got so much of the 7D about it. Also why would you test a 5D replacement on wildlife? That's 7D territory isn't it?
> ...



Not only does March bring the 25th anniversary of the EOS system, this year is also the 75th anniversary of the incorporation of Canon as a company. It makes a March announcement of a new camera highly plausible. In a March announcement, Canon would probably want to show that whatever new camera is announced is at least as revolutionary as the EOS system and EOS 650 were in 1987.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

Craig Richardson said:


> Perhaps the photographer is sending us a coded message in the EXIF data. The pic is 25.2 megapixels, why not 25 exactly? Because the new camera has 25 megapixels and is .2 or version ii, therefore it is code for 7D mk ii. ;D



I really thought this had been left behind, which would have been a good thing. But, since not...

Do you suppose it really might just have been actually taken with a 1Ds III like Stephen Oachs uses, and the 6144x4096 image size is just a quirk of the regex tool? 

No, I guess that's not possible. Certainly, if that were the case, other photos wouldn't show up with that resolution, either. Photo's like this set on sumgmug, or this set, or this set. Below is the SmugMug info from one in the yachting set. Note the date. 

Wait, maybe you're right...and Canon has been sharing this prototype 5DIII since 2008 (wasn't that when the 5DII came out?), and sharing it with pretty much anyone who asked nicely and promised with their hand on a Gutenberg comic book or a pinky swear not to leak photos taken with it.


----------



## Fleetie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is thrilling stuff!

Noticed the record-breaking board activity? I copied this just a minute ago from the board's front page:

_*Most Online Today: 835. Most Online Ever: 835 (2012-01-23, 21:16:53) *_

Without wishing to be inflammatory, I hope Neuro is right that the 25.2MP figure is a red herring; I'd like to see the 1DX sensor in the 5D3, for optimal low-light performance.


----------



## funkboy (Jan 24, 2012)

I think it's cool that a Canon tester is wearing a Ricoh scarf on a safari test shoot 

My guess is that the camera on the 600mm lens is either a 5DIII or the forthcoming Ciné DSLR that has been discussed so much. Certainly no pop-up flash on that thing, and a much bigger prism than the 7D...


----------



## Mooose (Jan 24, 2012)

funkboy said:


> I think it's cool that a Canon tester is wearing a Ricoh scarf on a safari test shoot
> 
> My guess is that the camera on the 600mm lens is either a 5DIII or the forthcoming Ciné DSLR that has been discussed so much. Certainly no pop-up flash on that thing, and a much bigger prism than the 7D...



I think the photographer just gave away that Ricoh and Canon are soon to announce a merger.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



DzPhotography said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Yep... I also see a MFN button which I want... So no flash... I hope it has an IR flash commander...
> ...



I still don't think that is possible/marketable due to legal limitations in many parts of the world.


----------



## 7enderbender (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



dswatson83 said:


> screen does not look 4x3...looks like a 16x9 or 16x10. [...]



Any chance that we're looking at a video specific model? Otherwise I'm not sure who would benefit from a 16:9 type screen. I hope that's not becoming part of the brave new world with all the 3D-LCD TV hype. Still can't really stand the format for PCs, especially laptops.


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 24, 2012)

Fleetie said:


> Noticed the record-breaking board activity? I copied this just a minute ago from the board's front page:
> 
> _*Most Online Today: 835. Most Online Ever: 835 (2012-01-23, 21:16:53) *_



Time for Slash-dot ?

On the extinct birds - Does Steven Spielberg have one of these cameras?


Overall - If Canon is intending to leak, I think we might see more of these shots in the next few weeks. It would help abate any D800 news. If so, then the 25th Anniversary EOS / 75th Canon Anniversary makes some sense - they could draw the photo media to a big announcement. And have cameras in peoples hands by Photokina.

If this is a wider screen format - it would be awesome for landscape photographers. Give me the 21 + the new space on the side please. And if I want to crop down, heh, I am still at 21.

BTW, did anyone notice that Canon's new Pro Printer is now in stock at BH today?

Ok, on with the thread....


----------



## ajamess (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*

Anyone else noticing the dual cards on the 5D III / 7D II? Exciting!


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 24, 2012)

kapanak said:


> Mooose said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone else notice the bird on LCD is the thought-to-be-extinct Ivory Billed Woodpecker? This gets more interesting every second.
> ...



I been following this forum for years now, and never actually posted anything, but this is getting just too funny not to. 

Hahaha I love you guys!


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



ajamess said:


> Anyone else noticing the dual cards on the 5D III / 7D II? Exciting!



Looks like it's a new dual card icon that looks somewhat different to the dual CF-CF icon on the vertical grip LCD on 1D X and the dual CF-SD icon on 1D IV. This new icon on the top LCD looks quite like........... the new XQD!? : : :

Note the new dual-card icon looks matching the slimmer rectangular shape of XQD...







Also note that the top LCDs on both 1D X and 1D IV do not have the dual card icon though.


----------



## VirtualRain (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



neuroanatomist said:


> Personally, I'm curious about the RATE button.
> 
> 1) On-the-fly image rating during in-camera review? I'd think that was silly and something photographers would never use, and so Canon would never waste space with a button like that. But then I remembered the Direct Print button....
> 
> 2) Video frame rate. Despite the mockup of the 1-series-looking Cinema dSLR pictured with the C 300, the 5DII's form factor is likely an advantage for a video production. Could there be a red *C* on the front of this unknown body? (Or simply evidence of a video-oriented 5DIII?)



Given the label on the "Rate" button is in blue text, I'm guessing it's #1.


----------



## ajamess (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> Also note that the top LCDs on both 1D X and 1D IV do not have the dual card icon though.



Yeah, but that's only because they have the back LCD to devote to that. Either way, I think it's safe to assume that whatever that camera is, it will have dual storage of some kind!


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



ajamess said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > Also note that the top LCDs on both 1D X and 1D IV do not have the dual card icon though.
> ...



Bang on!



ajamess said:


> it will have dual storage of _*some kind*_!



Say it with me - _*XQD*_... 8)

Disclaimer: not that I am into XQD (and to the contrary, I am heavily invested in CF :'( indeed), but just saying...


----------



## AG (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> Say it with me - _*XQD*_... 8)
> 
> Disclaimer: not that I am into XQD (and to the contrary, I am heavily invested in CF :'( indeed), but just saying...



Although it could also be Dual SDXC Cards.

Not a popular choice for many but the format is cheap enough.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

I have to say - this is looking less like a 5DII replacement and more like a 3D/4D/6D/etc. - something in the $4K price range, not a $2.5-3K 5DIII.


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



7enderbender said:


> dswatson83 said:
> 
> 
> > screen does not look 4x3...looks like a 16x9 or 16x10. [...]
> ...



Maybe anyone shooting video on that camera. The 5D2 was wildly popular for video, the 1DX and the development 4K DSLR will be higher priced than the 5D3 (most likely), so there's a good chance the 5D3 will remain very popular for video, hence a widescreen LCD would be useful?


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have to say - this is looking less like a 5DII replacement and more like a 3D/4D/6D/etc. - something in the $4K price range, not a $2.5-3K 5DIII.



Or they price the 5D3 at $4k and keep the 5D2 in production a while longer? I don't generally prescribe to such theories but it's not impossible if the 5D3 is to initially be priced high.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 24, 2012)

Since there is so much speculation as to the potential possibilities for this camera, a question ran through my mind. Does anyone know how many prototypes Canon has developed over the years for different cameras that never ended up seeing the light of day in terms of full production after field testing?


----------



## imberandon (Jan 24, 2012)

just wondering, are these pictures showing one camera or different cameras? At the source page with all the pictures of the camera, there is pictures of the battery grip with the joystick and one with an lcd screen on the grip, one with a mode dial on the left and one with no mode dial on the left thats replaced with 3 buttons? just wondering if anyone else saw that


----------



## Meh (Jan 24, 2012)

imberandon said:


> just wondering, are these pictures showing one camera or different cameras? At the source page with all the pictures of the camera, there is pictures of the battery grip with the joystick and one with an lcd screen on the grip, one with a mode dial on the left and one with no mode dial on the left thats replaced with 3 buttons? just wondering if anyone else saw that



Two different bodies. One is a 1DX. The other is clearly a new body.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

imberandon said:


> just wondering, are these pictures showing one camera or different cameras? At the source page with all the pictures of the camera, there is pictures of the battery grip with the joystick and one with an lcd screen on the grip, one with a mode dial on the left and one with no mode dial on the left thats replaced with 3 buttons? just wondering if anyone else saw that



Yep. If you look back over the previous 17 (!) pages, you'll see that several people have 'discovered' that there are two different cameras pictured (seemingly the 1D X and this new prototype).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2012)

It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there. 

As to pricing of the 5D MK III, Nikon Rumors has a price estimate of $3K for the D800, which is where the D700 started. I doubt that a 5D MK III will be far off this price.


----------



## imberandon (Jan 24, 2012)

haha yea i figured it out right after i posted, i feel like an idiot ahah


----------



## unix81 (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice thread indeed and very good news  !

Just hope the new body will be out before my old ones give in..

Is it realistic to hope for shipping midsummer if an announcement comes in march?


----------



## Guifxx (Jan 24, 2012)

imberandon said:


> just wondering, are these pictures showing one camera or different cameras? At the source page with all the pictures of the camera, there is pictures of the battery grip with the joystick and one with an lcd screen on the grip, one with a mode dial on the left and one with no mode dial on the left thats replaced with 3 buttons? just wondering if anyone else saw that



Yes, is pertty obvious, there are not 1 but 2 new bodies, and they are very very diferent. The first have 1 lcd for images and 1 for settings. The second one (without grip) have 3 lcds. Seems to be the 4k DSLR. A video oriented full-frame. The thisd lcd seem to be a redundant settings display to use with all the video rig mounted all around the camera making dificult to see the top one.


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> ajamess said:
> 
> 
> > it will have dual storage of _*some kind*_!
> ...



Now if thats true I need to start selling anything of value around the house. I really want one now!


----------



## EELinneman (Jan 24, 2012)

A small jumpstick on the battery grip makes sense - it will replicate functions for use in portrait mode. I guess I need to save a few more dollars now that we have some better idea of what this is going to be like. How come nobody has suggested that their new patented BSI full frame sensor won't make it into the new 5D?


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there.
> 
> As to pricing of the 5D MK III, Nikon Rumors has a price estimate of $3K for the D800, which is where the D700 started. I doubt that a 5D MK III will be far off this price.





neuroanatomist said:


> Yep. If you look back over the previous 17 (!) pages, you'll see that several people have 'discovered' that there are two different cameras pictured (seemingly the 1D X and this new prototype).



Very nice detective work indeed over the last 19 page of post here! I too like the idea this could be the EOS movie camera with the form of the LCD display. Could this mean they might announced it before a 5D mkIII though?


----------



## EELinneman (Jan 24, 2012)

Any guesses as to the price of the new 200-400? It looks like a nature photographer's sweet spot tool.


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there.



This may sound stupid, however, why would an EOS Movie prototype be out for testing on a Kenya Safari shoot? ???


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there.
> ...



Making a film about wild animal! 

Joking aside, you have a valid point here tooslick2k...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there.
> ...



Last time I was in Africa, I noticed that most of the animals, including the Big Five, were capable of movement - and demonstrated that capability often. So, why not motion pictures of them? That's a novel idea - someone should really consider a documentary film about African wildlife, nothing like that has been done, has it? :


----------



## coltsfreak18 (Jan 24, 2012)

EELinneman said:


> Any guesses as to the price of the new 200-400? It looks like a nature photographer's sweet spot tool.


Probably around 7 or 8 grand, similar to the price of the Nikon variant.


----------



## WhoaGreen (Jan 24, 2012)

My bets are on its an EOS Movie targeted camera(locking mode wheel so it won't switch off manual accidently when shooting video, the movie/live view button, the lacking CA mode on the dial indicating its not geared towards consumers)
The camera is still a DSLR, so it would make sense to make sure it works well when taking photos. He could also be testing how shooting with a widescreen aspect ratio screen in portrait mode is like and if it feels right or if it's to awkward to use. 
Also the new buttons on the left side of the screen looks interesting)


----------



## lbloom (Jan 24, 2012)

This is so entertaining! 

My vote from from the comparisons leans towards a 7D II


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

I now vote for a 5DX! Darn you are right lbloom this is so exciting. We finally have something more concrete to go on!!!

Bring it on Canon!


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 24, 2012)

JR said:


> I now vote for a 5DX! Darn you are right lbloom this is so exciting. We finally have something more concrete to go on!!!



Exciting indeed. I like the sound of a 5DX, just sounds more sophisticated, hopefully it will be just as good as it sounds! ;D


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2012)

kenraw said:


> what if this camera was neither 5dmk3 or 7dm2 but in fact a 5dx
> Personally I think a lot of people would love a full frame 7d and hopefully this new camera will be it, I don't care what they call it as long as it's a beast! ;D



This makes sense to me. A merging of the 7D and 5D lines. Hope it doesn't share the 1Dx's 18mpx sensor, but I fear it might. 

Or...

It could be a 7DX. Full frame version of the popular 7D. Same sensor as 1Dx. Less rugged. Small body. Lower fps (8 vs 1Dx 12/14). 

Reserving room for the C to be the true movie successor and a 5D3 to be the high megapixel monster to compete with Nikon's 36mpx offering.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 24, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It could very well be a EOS Movie prototype. I'm sure they are out there.
> 
> As to pricing of the 5D MK III, Nikon Rumors has a price estimate of $3K for the D800, which is where the D700 started. I doubt that a 5D MK III will be far off this price.



Nothing about the pictures looks like a video shoot, no tripods, no stabilization, guy is always looking through the viewfinder, etc. I think stills when I think of a safari.


----------



## wayward (Jan 24, 2012)

The good news Canon 5d mk3 is scheduled for release on Feb 9th in Australia. The bad news is they have kept the shitty AF system


----------



## aRodriguezPixL (Jan 24, 2012)

I vote 1ds mk4 do I know what I'm talking about? No, but hey it's possible right? Maybe Canon has took all the qualities of the 1d bodies mixed them with the 1DX, 5d 7d sized body to allow max portability! Is this even plausible who knows, but I'm just a realistic talking fish head.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 24, 2012)

Man, we really need to get Philip Bloom in here to tell us what camera this is! ;D


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

ORIGINAL LINK:

http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html


PS: PIC THERE HAVE A HIGHER RES THAN THE ONES HERE.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, so many responses in such a short amount of time! What a great day for the rumor mill!



> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a 4DX or 2DX?
> ...



It is doubtful that there would ever be a "4D" from Canon, because in Japanese, the word "four" sounds like the word "death." It is considered _unlucky._ That being said, the next 5D is "overdue," so I doubt it would be anything other than a 5D III or 5D x. I also think that something "above" the 5D line, such as the mythical 3D, would not have the dial on top.



neuroanatomist said:


> Has a joystick on the battery grip...



The addition of the joystick on the vertical grip means that the batteries will no longer load via the back. This annoys me on the BG-E6, because it makes the finger hold on the grip thicker and squared off, which is difficult to hold. Hopefully, this means the batteries will go in the side, similar to the 1D line, perhaps with a tray that holds 2 of the LP-E6 (or newer) batteries. This would allow the vertical finger grip to be rounded off, just like the horizontal grip!


----------



## aRodriguezPixL (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey this means more people can afford a gluttony of full frame coveted 5D mkiis and the already affordable fantastic 7D! For me that means a buyer for my nearly new canon 5d mkii that has less than 1k photos due to my damn urge to switch  and since I fall in the Romney 15% bracket despite earning just $72k this year?! Hopefully I won't need to pay much and therefore buy this new toy and enable a real photographer the ability to afford a real decent 5D MKII! I am an enthusiast but I pride myself in trying to achieve high quality fully capable photos when possible, and despite my like of manual focus lenses, and caffeine induced hands, I think I do pretty well, will I ever shoot a award winner, or national geographic photo with my high end toys, no, but dang it I still try! Fwiw I feel having high quality gear is very crucial even if you are not capable as I think it's designers did very well in making sure most people can achieve excellent results. Does this mean that a Leica in the hands of the novice could shoot pulitzers? No not really, but if they try just a little they can achieve high quality results! I have owned many Zeiss lenses after selling and buying back due to their high abilities, and I know that zeiss is highly capable even if I'm not, just ask the resident Dr. Here and they'll share zeiss lab stories. I'm off to save more to get another Zeiss back, but in the mean time my samyang 35mm 1.4 is really nice for its price! I do need an autofocus ASAP, plus learn how too use the other settings aside from m mode all the time!


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Axilrod:
Not cool man, I think this guy has had enough invasion of privacy for one week. You never know what kind of trolls will see this, you're familiar with trolling...aren't you?


No but it seems that your are.
BTW: This info is on the guy's website, so even for no trolls like me it wouldn't be that hard to find that.


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe they will announce it during the CP+ show in Japan next month? Could this be a possibility?


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Maybe they will announce it during the CP+ show in Japan next month? Could this be a possibility?



At the moment i think is more plausible to say that the 5dmk3 will be there, then the d800.


----------



## Angryoak (Jan 24, 2012)

http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html

So help me out, in this original blog he is shooting with two different cameras. If one is the 5DX or 7Dmkii, what is the other one he is shooting with?


----------



## kapanak (Jan 24, 2012)

Angryoak said:


> http://blog.apertureacademy.com/2012/01/canon-200-400mm-and-600mm-prototype.html
> 
> So help me out, in this original blog he is shooting with two different cameras. If one is the 5DX or 7Dmkii, what is the other one he is shooting with?



As stated several times in this thread alone, the other body is in fact the Canon 1DX ...


----------



## Angryoak (Jan 24, 2012)

My bad :-[


----------



## chito (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know why you can't have both...
a 5D3 with pro AF (not as good as the 1DX) high-ish mpx, dual card, 5 fps, FF of course...

and a 7D2 with the same AF (wider coverage, since it's aps-c), dual card, lower mpx than the 5D3 and 7-8 fps...

basically the same camera, the difference would be just the sensor.. that way you could satisfy both camps.

The difference of the 1DX and the 5D3 would be fps, megapixels (5D3 would have more), AF, high ISO performance and weather sealing...

what I'd really like is the fuji x-pro 1 sensor pixel pattern thing.. that would eliminate the need for the AA filter.. now that would be a real improvement (I know that it's impossible)


----------



## D_Rochat (Jan 24, 2012)

Ardea said:


> It better be a 5d Mark II , not a crossover, because if this is a crossover 5D/7D, it will completely ruin both cameras!!!



:


----------



## vuilang (Jan 24, 2012)

as long as it's not 1.6 crop body... I'm Fine. 

BTW: Am I the only one wish AF in video mode from new 5d?


----------



## Viggo (Jan 24, 2012)

It seems very strange to me people actually think the 5d will have "pro-AF" or something of the sort, and 6-8 fps? And higher res? And you excpect not to pay for it, 2-3k range. Jeez...

Why would anyone buy the 1d X if the the "5dX" has 8 fps at 25 mp with one stop more noise and 7d AF???

If anyone would want to buy a 5d, then you better hope it doesn't have that stuff, because it would be MUCH more expensive than the curent 5d. 

A fullframe 7d?! it's still called 1d X, they won't make a cheaper fast fps FF with great AF for half the price of an X. 

7d with with aps-h sensor? The main group of people buying ef-s lenses are 7d owners. (At least from my experience working in a shop that sell this sort of stuff) And Canon wouldn't want to sacrifice all those lens-sales by making the ef-s's unusable on a 7d. 

And if a 5d3 or 7d2 will get some very cool features not in the 1d X, I will be veryvery upset. The 7d made my mk4 look old when they introduced the new menu-layout, Q-button, zone AF, spot-af (with all lenses) and a dual-cross centerpoint.

I feel like when I'm buying a 7000 dollar camera, it should be top of the line in every aspect for at least two years. It should be dripping from the 1d to the 5d and 7d, not the other way around.


----------



## akiskev (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



NormanBates said:


> funny: the photographer is wearing some "GR digital" white and blue merchandise


GR Digital as in Ricoh's GR Digital or ...something else? 
It surely has Greece's colors on it.
Who sells this merchandise?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Nrbelex said:


> What are the arguments for this being the 5D mkIII over a 7D mkII? It hasn't been a full three years since the 7D release, but I can see how the 7D might get refreshed early...



It's reasonable for Canon to have prototypes some while before the cycle is completed.


----------



## Rank_90 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Nrbelex said:
> 
> 
> > What are the arguments for this being the 5D mkIII over a 7D mkII? It hasn't been a full three years since the 7D release, but I can see how the 7D might get refreshed early...
> ...



Way to early for a 7D Mk II in my opinion. Would I be correct in saying that it would be out of the ord for Canon to do this for the 7D so soon? Three years is not that long.


----------



## Rank_90 (Jan 24, 2012)

What will be interesting to watch is the Canon 5D MK II prices. I've just noticed that I can get one for £1438.80 at the moment which is a good price. Whats the bets you can knock £300-£400 off that in the next week or so. 

Could be quite tempting for some.


----------



## candyman (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Rank_90 said:


> Ellen Schmidtee said:
> 
> 
> > Nrbelex said:
> ...



+1
I think focus in 2012 is Canon 1D-X and Canon 5D MKIII 
They may consider an update for the 7D in 2013 with announcement in september (Photokina perhaps?)


----------



## akiskev (Jan 24, 2012)

Tijn said:


> K-amps said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing that indicates it is a 5D3, if you look at the size of the optical viewfinder opening, the 5D's is slightly larger than the 7d's ) relative to width of the Flash holder; on the mystery camera, it is more like the size of the 5D2/ FF.
> ...



I agree. It surely isn't a FF viewfinder.
here is a corrected image by me:










Click here for full size (1600x1400)


----------



## Drama79 (Jan 24, 2012)

Not read all 21 pages (seriously guys? no one here works?) But my guess is the RATE button will switch between frame rates quickly in movie mode. May be a sign there's more options....


----------



## WibblyPig (Jan 24, 2012)

Drama79 said:


> Not read all 21 pages (seriously guys? no one here works?) But my guess is the RATE button will switch between frame rates quickly in movie mode. May be a sign there's more options....



Going by the placement (alongside review, delete, magnify etc.) I'd guess it more likely to be in the sense of rating images. Happy to be proved wrong though...


----------



## CMDVisuals (Jan 24, 2012)

akiskev said:


> Tijn said:
> 
> 
> > K-amps said:
> ...



1DX also has a black cutout in the viewfinder.


----------



## ecka (Jan 24, 2012)

WibblyPig said:


> Drama79 said:
> 
> 
> > Not read all 21 pages (seriously guys? no one here works?) But my guess is the RATE button will switch between frame rates quickly in movie mode. May be a sign there's more options....
> ...


IMHO, it's just one more button that could be reassigned to do something I really need. That's great!


----------



## akiskev (Jan 24, 2012)

CMDVisuals said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn said:
> ...



Not only 1dx but older 1d-ds series too. so... ?!?...


----------



## Tijn (Jan 24, 2012)

CMDVisuals said:


> 1DX also has a black cutout in the viewfinder.


Ah, now that's interesting.  

Back to 5D mk3 again (which is more in sync with the other rumors as well I guess). Nice new button layout, yay!


----------



## CanonGuy (Jan 24, 2012)

Like many others said looks like 7D Mk2 same buttons(except few newer buttons) in same places but doesn't have build-in flash.


----------



## ecka (Jan 24, 2012)

I would suggest for Canon to make a "mode dial lock button mark II"  with on/off positions, so it won't be necessary to push it each time you use the dial.


----------



## docsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

ecka said:


> WibblyPig said:
> 
> 
> > Drama79 said:
> ...



Given that it is blue, same as the "play" and other review buttons, I've also been assuming it is to rate each photo as you are scrolling through. Something like hit the "rate" button and the 5 stars show up and you rate the photo. 

I don't use this feature but maybe "rating" photos is very popular.


----------



## CMDVisuals (Jan 24, 2012)

akiskev said:


> CMDVisuals said:
> 
> 
> > 1DX also has a black cutout in the viewfinder.
> ...



which makes only one possible conclusion: The cutout in the viewfinder has nothing to do with whether the mystery cam is ff or not.


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

CMDVisuals said:


> akiskev said:
> 
> 
> > CMDVisuals said:
> ...



+ 1 for that. Exactly ! We wont know until some new info will leak (or be presented).


----------



## candyman (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, could it be a 70D?


----------



## Tijn (Jan 24, 2012)

candyman said:


> Well, could it be a 70D?


No, not without a flash. 70D is too consumer-oriented. It has all the portrait, macro, auto-flash preset modes and everything for those who don't want to watch apertures and shutter speeds. Being able to flash (even if it's crap) has a high convenience value for those people.


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

Tijn said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Well, could it be a 70D?
> ...



You are right. 70D is a consumer model with all consumer features like modes and etc.


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

What makes me think that this isn't a 7d replacement is for 3 reasons: 1st.: No pop up flash, 2nd.: no creative mode on the dial, 3rd.: Viewfinder size


----------



## Tijn (Jan 24, 2012)

doug13 said:


> What makes me think that this isn't a 7d replacement is for 3 reasons: 1st.: No pop up flash, 2nd.: no creative mode on the dial, 3rd.: Viewfinder size


First reason is valid.
Second reason goes for 7D but also for 5D mk2 (it has this mode, also), so that doesn't work.
Viewfinder size works against the FF theory, not with it. It has full side edges, as does the 7D but not the 5D mk2. 1D X does have inside edges, but they're more narrow than the edges on this mystery body.


----------



## Isurus (Jan 24, 2012)

Click here for full size (1600x1400)

Lots of good discussion. I'm not sure if this has been mentioned, but the battery door/compartment for the grip has definitely been redesigned, likely because of the inclusion of a joystick on the grip. The battery door and release do not appear to be on the same plane as the back of the camera anymore. From what I can tell, it looks like battery(ies) will load on the side, similar to the 1D series. The grip also appear to have a lower profile on the back, which is a welcome change. It looks significantly more ergonomic than current grips.


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't help wondering if this new camera is targeted at wildlife photographers, some of whom seem to feel overlooked with the 1DX. The testing location and lenses used would also tie in with this theory. 

Perhaps it is a new higher MP APS-H. 

Hypothetically, if you were setting off on an African Safari to shoot wildlife with a couple of long telephoto lenses, presuming you had to make a choice between FF and APS-H what would you use? What do most wildlife photographers use now? The Canon Employee was taking photos of a bird, when I want to take bird photo I use my Aps-C for the crop-factor although for most things I favour FF.

I'd love this to be the 5Dii replacement and I bet it's going to be announced very soon but... it also makes sense that the camera in the photo may be something else.


----------



## CMDVisuals (Jan 24, 2012)

Isurus said:


> Click here for full size (1600x1400)



Did somebody notice that the diopter adjustment is set very far back into the body? There is also some kind of "hole" left from it. The adjustment wheel should be centered, which it isn't.


----------



## surfjungle (Jan 24, 2012)

I reckon that it's the 5D Mark3. 

Apologies if this has been dealth with in the previous 22 pages but would I be correct in stating that all of Canon's APS-C cameras have an intergrated flash. All of Canon's APS-H and FF cameras do not have an integrated flash? I doubt this will change. It appears that this camera does not have an integrated flash, ergo my conclusion.

Also, and this might just be my sense of scale being off, consider the actual viewfinder proportion involved. The viewfinder looks chunky relative to the body - you can have a look at them handily enough at http://a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/CanonEOS7D/Images/allroundview.jpg vs http://a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/CanonEOS5DMarkII/Images/allroundview.jpg - I would imagine that the 5D Mark3 is deffo getting some of the 7D feature set and a viewfinder upgrade style / functionality upgrade may be part of it.

Thoughts?


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

surfjungle said:


> I reckon that it's the 5D Mark3.
> 
> Apologies if this has been dealth with in the previous 22 pages but would I be correct in stating that all of Canon's APS-C cameras have an intergrated flash. All of Canon's APS-H and FF cameras do not have an integrated flash? I doubt this will change. It appears that this camera does not have an integrated flash, ergo my conclusion.
> 
> ...



Same here. I think that those changes are really practical.

1.) Moving the ON/OFF switch to a mode dial is good - and there they can put a lock for dial (which is also great to have in case of accidentally swithing/changing some settings). 5D Mk II doesnt have lock on dial.
2.) New button/switch for stills/video as on 7D would be great on 5D Mk III.
3.) Q button in reach of right thumb is also fine - you can quickly review/change - and you can do it with one hand. Handy placemnet of button 

I think it is logical to review button placement with new body. There is nothing wrong with putting 7D-like placement to a new 5D Mk III - especially good for video stuff.


----------



## surfjungle (Jan 24, 2012)

I agree mathino. The only gripe I have is that the delete button is beside the play button and that the play button is less accessible than the delete button (ie: bottom left hand corner). Why this is fascinates me...


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Stu_bert said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > The shots of the employee weren't taken by an employee.
> ...



The 200-400mm was announced almost a year ago to be in development, so what would be the point of keeping the fact that it's being field tested a secret?

As for the camera body - the employee said nothing, and the photos do not reveal what body it is, so what have we learned? That Canon field tests new camera bodies?


----------



## marinien (Jan 24, 2012)

CMDVisuals said:


> Isurus said:
> 
> 
> > Click here for full size (1600x1400)
> ...



http://acmaxx.net/product/canon_7d/canon_7d_top.jpg

Another design this camera takes from the 7D


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 24, 2012)

The image in this link could be an indication that the bird was in fact pretty much full frame, probably at a similar angle (reversed and head side on). Of course, we still don't know how far away the bird was to judge full frame/crop.

http://guineafowlbirds.com/Guinea-Fowl-Articles/Natural-Exterminators-2.html


----------



## candyman (Jan 24, 2012)

The grouping on the LCD is different from the 7D
Is it the same as the 5D MKII?
Or like the 1D-X?


I like the new position of some buttons. More logical and more easy to use.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 24, 2012)

candyman said:


> The grouping on the LCD is different from the 7D
> Is it the same as the 5D MKII?
> Or like the 1D-X?
> 
> ...



My firmest hopes are that, if if it full frame, it is a 5DIII. Not a hybrid, a chimera of two glories kludged to mutual detriment.

The 7D mk II is a camera I have been looking forward to for quite some time now, and it must needs be asp-c! And it must needs exist, not as a hybrid, not as a ghost of what might have been, but in its full asp-c, hopefully 24mp glory!


----------



## marinien (Jan 24, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> My firmest hopes are that, if if it full frame, it is a 5DIII. Not a hybrid, a chimera of two glories kludged to mutual detriment.
> 
> The 7D mk II is a camera I have been looking forward to for quite some time now, and it must needs be asp-c! And it must needs exist, not as a hybrid, not as a ghost of what might have been, but in its full asp-c, hopefully 24mp glory!



If ever there is a 7D mkII, it will have a ASP-C sensor. Otherwise, it would not be called 7D mkII (7D X is possible, but I highly doubt that).


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 24, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> Can't help wondering if this new camera is targeted at wildlife photographers, some of whom seem to feel overlooked with the 1DX. The testing location and lenses used would also tie in with this theory.
> 
> Perhaps it is a new higher MP APS-H.
> 
> ...



Yes, but that's making the assumption that the photographer's main purpose is to shoot wildlife, instead of testing new equipment and reporting back to Canon. Since he is _also_ using the 200-400mm w/1.4x TC lens (attached to a 1DX), I think we have to conclude it's the latter.


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

surfjungle said:


> I agree mathino. The only gripe I have is that the delete button is beside the play button and that the play button is less accessible than the delete button (ie: bottom left hand corner). Why this is fascinates me...



Well, they can change the order of buttons on the left side but delete button was always the lowest one. On 5D Mk II and also 7D it is just the same: play button and below it is delete button. I had 7D borrowed from a friend and didnit find the layout annoying or so. And I like layout of 7D, works better for me ;-) Thats the reason I will welcome this change - if it comes true


----------



## kubelik (Jan 24, 2012)

count me as one of those people who wouldn't mind a 7D X with an APS-H sensor ... Canon always talked about not wanting to kill that off, although they also always talked about not putting it in the 7D. one statement or the other is going to have to be contradicted at some point.


----------



## motorhead (Jan 24, 2012)

I notice an absence of "speaker" holes. Of course these could be anywhere, but on the 7d they are to the left and the 5D2 on the right of the viewfinder. But considering the mess made of covering up the Canon logo, it looks otherwise like a body ready for release, not a cobbled together beta version.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 24, 2012)

With four threads all covering the same topic, it's hard to know where to post anything. But, I am curious about peoples' reaction to this thought.

If the 5D MkIII offers a "pro-style" autofocus, but if the sensor is essentially unchanged (no significant increase in Resolution, ISO speed, noise or dynamic range) will people buy it? Maybe throw in some bells and whistles, which this body seems to have.

That would be one way to differentiate between the 1DX and address the major concern/problem with the 5D II. Canon could easily do that and retain the same price-point as the current 5D.

Reaction?


----------



## motorhead (Jan 24, 2012)

unfocused,

A full frame body with something like 25 mb, say 19 AF (all cross type) points and never mind the extra bells and whistles its bound to come with? Yes, I'd be up for it at a sensible price.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 24, 2012)

Anyone know what those 4 little lights are under the screen to the left? It's like a cluster of 3 small dots and then a slightly larger oval shaped one...


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> Anyone know what those 4 little lights are under the screen to the left? It's like a cluster of 3 small dots and then a slightly larger oval shaped one...



I think they are not lights but could be mic holes.


----------



## ers811 (Jan 24, 2012)

unfocused said:


> With four threads all covering the same topic, it's hard to know where to post anything. But, I am curious about peoples' reaction to this thought.
> 
> If the 5D MkIII offers a "pro-style" autofocus, but if the sensor is essentially unchanged (no significant increase in Resolution, ISO speed, noise or dynamic range) will people buy it? Maybe throw in some bells and whistles, which this body seems to have.
> 
> ...



Autofocus alone, while nice, is not enough for me. I do understand the difference between the 7D and the 5D.... I get that the 5D is more targeted at landscape and portrait type photogs, so making only a small change not even related to the 5D line (i.e. material hardware innovations increasing IQ) wouldn't do much for me. A lot of people whine about the AF on the 5D2, but it's not intended to be a sports camera, the 7D is. And for what it's made to do, the AF is actual pretty good.

I think most potential 5D3 buyers are landscape, portrait, and video folks. We almost certainly need more DR and less noise to upgrade.

The other bells and whistles are just firmware usually, and as a software developer it drives me nuts. I know if I had access to their code I could add SO much SO easily. Can't WAIT for MagicLantern unified for the 5D2. 

Another drawback -- as much trouble as the MagicLantern folks have had with the 7D, the 5D3 might never get hacked. 


Eric


----------



## GoldenEagle (Jan 24, 2012)

*Button Placement as Clues?*

IIRC, when the 5DM2 came out, video was a new addition to DSLR bodies that had for decades been designed for "stills only". The Set button to start recording? Clearly primitive controls, but we didn't care, because we had a FF sensor, 1080 video that rocked in low light, and existing inventory of lenses!

When the 7D came out, there was more time to redesign the buttons to make dedicated video functions and tweak the layout, (mostly) all welcomed.

So looking at a 2012 prototype, seeing a button placement, and then concluding that the "inner guts" of the camera must be/must not be either a 5DM3 or a 7D2 seems rather spurious, at best.

Wouldn't Canon take all their collective "best ideas" (past and present, at least in terms of button placement) and put them in to play in a new prototype?

I'm just thinking that us amateur detectives should not "read too much into" the potential inner workings of the camera based on button placement on prototype vs button placement on "rushed to video" 5DM2 or 7D.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 24, 2012)

motorhead said:


> I notice an absence of "speaker" holes. Of course these could be anywhere, but on the 7d they are to the left and the 5D2 on the right of the viewfinder. But considering the mess made of covering up the Canon logo, it looks otherwise like a body ready for release, not a cobbled together beta version.





mathino said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what those 4 little lights are under the screen to the left? It's like a cluster of 3 small dots and then a slightly larger oval shaped one...
> ...



I believe those 3 are the _speaker_ holes. The other "oval" is the ambient light sensor for the LCD screen.


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

DJL329 said:


> motorhead said:
> 
> 
> > I notice an absence of "speaker" holes. Of course these could be anywhere, but on the 7d they are to the left and the 5D2 on the right of the viewfinder. But considering the mess made of covering up the Canon logo, it looks otherwise like a body ready for release, not a cobbled together beta version.
> ...



+1 Exactly what I think


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm thinking more and more that this is a new line. If it's really got 'pro AF' and no pop-up flash, it could be APS-H as some have suggested - a 'pro 7D' replacement that would fill the needs of wildlife shooters. They could bring it in cheaper than the 1D IV, say $3800. The would keep selling the 5DII for the time being - it's still selling well - and eventually they'd release a C dSLR for the video side, and a high MP 5DIII for studio/landscape.


----------



## JR (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm thinking more and more that this is a new line. If it's really got 'pro AF' and no pop-up flash, it could be APS-H as some have suggested - a 'pro 7D' replacement that would fill the needs of wildlife shooters. They could bring it in cheaper than the 1D IV, say $3800. The would keep selling the 5DII for the time being - it's still selling well - and eventually they'd release a C dSLR for the video side, and a high MP 5DIII for studio/landscape.



All plausible of course, but with a rumored announced date of Feb 7th (same as Nikon rumored D800 announcement) it also make sense for Canon to counter the D800 by announcing their small body FF no?

Of course it might not be high MP, but still. I guess we will know in a few weeks!


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'm thinking more and more that this is a new line. If it's really got 'pro AF' and no pop-up flash, it could be APS-H as some have suggested - a 'pro 7D' replacement that would fill the needs of wildlife shooters. They could bring it in cheaper than the 1D IV, say $3800. The would keep selling the 5DII for the time being - it's still selling well - and eventually they'd release a C dSLR for the video side, and a high MP 5DIII for studio/landscape.



It is also possible. At one Canon event one photographer asked about 5D Mk II repacement and the rep said there is a possibility of a new line in the future. Ofc, no info if near futre or what.

Just a my thoughts:

1.) I think that current 1D Mk IV within it's specs is a very good camera (16 Mpx vs. 18 Mpx on 1D-X, I know about different sensor and tehcnology) for sports/wildlife pros who does need extended reach of 1.3 crop. With the relese of 1D-X, pros have a good combination of FF and all specs. So I think that with current 1D-X and 1D Mk IV combination of reach and FF is just fine - they can choose between them.

2.) I think Canon is also listening to customers with some surveys and they also analyze their sales. So what I think is that we will see a high resolution camera meant for studio (maybe this will be 4k camera) and 1 as a replacement for 5D Mk II (maybe they will change it to 5D-X and put there some more pro features).

That's what I think that *might* happen


----------



## mretman (Jan 24, 2012)

Photoshoped images or they're not the same camera.

Maybe someone else spotted this (I haven't read every post)

The buttons above the top display are not the same. Look at the ISO button and the display light button.


----------



## DJL329 (Jan 24, 2012)

mretman said:


> Photoshoped images or they're not the same camera.
> 
> Maybe someone else spotted this (I haven't read every post)
> 
> The buttons above the top display are not the same. Look at the ISO button and the display light button.



That's been covered multiple times. The camera attached to the 200-400mm w/1.4x TC lens is a 1DX. The one on the 600mm lens is the body that has yet to be determined, whilst making everyone here droool.


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

Stephen Quote: "I hope this helps everyone understand that this is not an inside "leak" or media attempt on the part of Canon".


Now you tell me how the hell he knows that if he said that he spoke with the guy only twice , he was just too sure of that in my understanding, Canon is just playing Nikon's game at the moment. Im not blaming Stephen, i just think that he is just naive to think that Canon would do such a silly thing.


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

motorhead said:


> I notice an absence of "speaker" holes. Of course these could be anywhere, but on the 7d they are to the left and the 5D2 on the right of the viewfinder. But considering the mess made of covering up the Canon logo, it looks otherwise like a body ready for release, not a cobbled together beta version.



Bottom Left, easier to see on the RAW file


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

mretman said:


> Photoshoped images or they're not the same camera.
> 
> Maybe someone else spotted this (I haven't read every post)
> 
> The buttons above the top display are not the same. Look at the ISO button and the display light button.



Check those pics again. Those pics are from 2 different cameras: camera with red strap is 1D-X and with black is the mystery camera ;-)


----------



## msowsun (Jan 24, 2012)

It has already been established that there were two different cameras being used with the 200-400. One was a new unknown (5D MkIII / 5D X / 7D Mk II), and the other was a 1D series.


----------



## tt (Jan 24, 2012)

doug13 said:


> Stephen Quote: "I hope this helps everyone understand that this is not an inside "leak" or media attempt on the part of Canon".
> 
> 
> Now you tell me how the hell he knows that if he said that he spoke with the guy only twice , he was just too sure of that in my understanding, Canon is just playing Nikon's game at the moment at the moment. Im not blaming Stephen, i just think that he is just naive to think that Canon would do such a silly thing.



I think he meant that he himself wasn't leaking stuff. Yes, it might of been a set up of which he took photos of the kit, but he was wanting to set the record straight that he wasn't a Canon employee (which had been said to him).

If it is an APS-H line - presumably will be an interesting wait till Photokina for those holding out for a 5D MkIII.


----------



## pumpkin (Jan 24, 2012)

Any Idea, what's the function of the green rectangular with an *A+* at the mode dial?
Maybe they merged the fully automatic an creative automatic into one mode?


----------



## mathino (Jan 24, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> Any Idea, what's the function of the green rectangular with an *A+* at the mode dial?
> Maybe they merged the fully automatic an creative automatic into one mode?



I guess that's possible. 2 automatic (semiauto modes) are redundant so maybe they decided to merge them to one. And, if you're buying a 5D/7D camera you know what you are buying, that it's a sophisticated camera and you probalbly won't even turn that dial to "auto".


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 24, 2012)

tt said:


> doug13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Quote: "I hope this helps everyone understand that this is not an inside "leak" or media attempt on the part of Canon".
> ...



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2012)

doug13 said:


> Stephen Quote: "I hope this helps everyone understand that this is not an inside "leak" or media attempt on the part of Canon".
> 
> 
> Now you tell me how the hell he knows that if he said that he spoke with the guy only twice , he was just too sure of that in my understanding, Canon is just playing Nikon's game at the moment. Im not blaming Stephen, i just think that he is just naive to think that Canon would do such a silly thing.



You seem to be riding this horse awfully hard. What he seems to be saying is that Canon had no direct role or influence over his taking those images and posting them to the Internet on his blog. Is that so hard for people to accept?

Now...did Canon intentionally set up a situation where something like this could happen, by sending a prototype camera to a very public location certain to be filled with photographers? Quite likely. But please, let's leave out the full on conspiracy theory...


----------



## doug13 (Jan 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> doug13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Quote: "I hope this helps everyone understand that this is not an inside "leak" or media attempt on the part of Canon".
> ...



i was just saying about the second part of the quote where he says that it wasn't a "media attempt on the part of canon" thas it.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 24, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> Any Idea, what's the function of the green rectangular with an *A+* at the mode dial?
> Maybe they merged the fully automatic an creative automatic into one mode?


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t3i_18_55mm_is_ii_kit?selectedName=Features&fileName=0901e0248027ec40_feature5.html


----------



## motorhead (Jan 24, 2012)

Interesting that the "originator" of this series of images claims not to have touched them. Yet in one shot I can clearly read Canon under the rear LCD but in another it has been very roughly blacked over.

Looks like someone has been fibbing to us!


----------



## surfing_geek (Jan 24, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> Any Idea, what's the function of the green rectangular with an *A+* at the mode dial?
> Maybe they merged the fully automatic an creative automatic into one mode?


dammit, you beat me to it! i noticed that and thought i was going to get there first


----------



## surfing_geek (Jan 24, 2012)

motorhead said:


> Interesting that the "originator" of this series of images claims not to have touched them. Yet in one shot I can clearly read Canon under the rear LCD but in another it has been very roughly blacked over.
> 
> Looks like someone has been fibbing to us!




i think that's because there's 2 different cameras in the series of photos. it was mentioned earlier on...


----------



## BBT (Jan 24, 2012)

The guy is using 2 different bodies. The one with 200-400mm lens is definitely EOS1 series. The top view of the camera resembles EOS 1D/Ds. The LCD info layout is different from 1D Mk4 or 1Ds Mk3 (notably battery level is on the bottom right instead of left).
The one fitted with 600mm lens has very similar layout with 7D. Again the LCD panel info layout is different from Canon 7D (notably it has 4 digits counters vs. 3 digits only on 7D). On top of that, as said there are 'new buttons' on left side and 'missing' pop up flash from a 7D model.
So whether this is a shopped image or not, let's wait...


----------



## fred_jb (Jan 24, 2012)

Doe anyone else think the mystery camera's viewfinder is a different aspect ratio to other Canon cameras? It looks more elongated than 3:2 to me, which suggests it may match the apparently 16:9 ratio of the LCD. Could this mean the sensor itself has a different aspect ratio, optimised for video?


----------



## vivial6 (Jan 24, 2012)

As a sportsshooter, I must say that if the RATE button and the button above it is what a think they are. Those two buttons really scream sportsphotography workflow.

My guess is that the RATE button replaces the LOCK button find on the 1D series. By pushing the button once you will lock the picture and giving it a 1 star rating, by pushing the button again (on the same image) you will give it a 2 star rating and so on.

The button above is probably an "in- camera" crop button or image edit button.


Both these buttons would really benefit workflow for sportsphotographers. 

The lock button on the 1D series is often used to do a first rough selection "in-camera" You then choose to only download the selected (locked) images from the CF card to the computer. By doing this you save time and speed up workflow. 
A rate button would give me a chance to do a more narrow selection in camera. In game action portraits of players would , for example get a one star rating, while more time critical images of goal celebration, injuries would get a higher rating

A crop button would let me crop pictures in the camera while the game play is away from me, that way a don´t need to do it in the computer which saves me time. Also a very
good feature if shooting live.

What really puzzles me is that if this new camera is a high megapixel/low speed camera aimed more at studio / Landscape, why prioritize these two buttons? Or do other non-sportphotographers also benefit and se these buttons as a useful workflow feature?


----------



## K-amps (Jan 24, 2012)

ers811 said:


> Autofocus alone, while nice, is not enough for me.
> 
> The other bells and whistles are just firmware usually, and as a software developer it drives me nuts. I know if I had access to their code I could add SO much SO easily. Can't WAIT for MagicLantern unified for the 5D2.
> 
> ...



Unfocused: I do not own a 5d2, so if same price point, I'd go for the 5d3 anyday. However, they are bound to have a digic 5 in there, so something has got to give... either better AF or ISO or FPS or MP etc, it cannot be the same as 5d2 +bells.

Eric: The issue with hacking 7D was dual Digic processors, if the 5d3 has a single Digic 5, there still hope


----------



## melbournite (Jan 24, 2012)

Just thought I'd better get in on this post and add my two bobs worth. Two bobs.

But seriously this is lots of fun. The anticipation and speculation is probably more exciting than the official announcement will be.


----------



## pumpkin (Jan 24, 2012)

vivial6 said:


> As a sportsshooter, I must say that if the RATE button and the button above it is what a think they are. Those two buttons really scream sportsphotography workflow.
> 
> My guess is that the RATE button replaces the LOCK button find on the 1D series. By pushing the button once you will lock the picture and giving it a 1 star rating, by pushing the button again (on the same image) you will give it a 2 star rating and so on.
> 
> ...



Very interesting considerations.

I can imagine that rating within the camera could be interesting for other photographers too, who haven't a notebook by their side. Maybe because they have time to do that work during their shooting and saveing time at home.

The sign on the button above the RATE-button might also be a brush, so it could be a button for photostyles an color setting or something like that.


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 24, 2012)

Blimey - 26 pages! And counting till the next rumour/ sighting/ announcement

If Canon are watching, they're getting a rough idea of how many 5D3/X's to produce judging by this lot.

All we need now is a picture of a cmaera with 3DX on it, taken by a 36mp Nikon D800 and we've covered all apsects of this sighting


----------



## vivial6 (Jan 24, 2012)

pumpkin said:


> vivial6 said:
> 
> 
> > As a sportsshooter, I must say that if the RATE button and the button above it is what a think they are. Those two buttons really scream sportsphotography workflow.
> ...





You are probably right. 
It is a brush and not a cutting "penknife", I was not sure at first. That will however be even better from a workflow perspective, because you are probably going to be able to crop and to change whitebalance, exposure, noicereduction, color... on RAW images and then be able to save to jpg. I know the 1D X will atleast have that feature.


----------



## tt (Jan 24, 2012)

Pretty good point - doesn't a RATE button point more towards a 7Desque sports/action model, than a 5D Mark III?

Yes, you can reprogram what the button does, but why would they make a dedicated, named button if it wasn't for people who're needing to rate pictures. 

Would a wedding photographer or landscape photographer be using this as much as a sports photographer skimming through pictures reviewing what's come from a series of burst shoots, or such?
Opposing argument - why isn't it on the 1DX?


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe the Rate Button is for changing the FPS rate? FF rate = slow, Aps-h = Fast, than Aps-c = High Speed. Might as well throw that out there. You never know what Canon is up too. 

That's my III cents worth.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 24, 2012)

tt said:


> Pretty good point - doesn't a RATE button point more towards a 7Desque sports/action model, than a 5D Mark III?
> 
> Yes, you can reprogram what the button does, but why would they make a dedicated, named button if it wasn't for people who're needing to rate pictures.
> 
> ...


The 7D was released with the Q button, but a few months later the 1D MkIV was released without it, so it wouldn't be the first time that a feature was tried out on a lower spec camera to see how things panned out. The Q button is now of course on the 1D-X.
On the subject of the rate button, I can't see a reason why I would want it as a landscape photographer, but when I'm shooting wildlife it may be handy in the lull periods, although I might be worried about missing something while I'm fiddling.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 24, 2012)

tt said:


> Pretty good point - doesn't a RATE button point more towards a 7Desque sports/action model, than a 5D Mark III?
> 
> Yes, you can reprogram what the button does, but why would they make a dedicated, named button if it wasn't for people who're needing to rate pictures.
> 
> ...



I theory it would be good for wedding photogs however weddings are non stop and flat out, there is NO time to stuff around trying to rate pics in camera. bit of a redundant gimmick IMO but if you can assign it to some custom function that would be good


----------



## doug13 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sure it will have the Digic 5, even the PowerShot G1X will have one.


----------



## stu_cj (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe when you press "rate" then how much you can charge per hour goes up ! ;D
I'd guess it's a Frame Rate / quality thing for video (hey I'm not an expert on such stuff) rather than "how much do I like that photo I just took" kind of thing.
It does look very convincing as a real production ready camera though rather than a prototype.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2012)

stu_cj said:


> I'd guess it's a Frame Rate / quality thing for video (hey I'm not an expert on such stuff) rather than "how much do I like that photo I just took" kind of thing.



I thought frame rate at first, too, but someone pointed out that the buttor was labeled in blue, and those functions are associated with playback as opposed to capture (both for buttons and LCD menus). So it does seem that a photo quality rating option is most likely. Useful? Not to me - I'd rather have MLU, RAW+JPG, ETPH (E.T. Phone Home, if you were wondering), or some sort of useful button like that. Consider - if it is image rating, will RAW converters other than DPP will recognize the metadata tags, or will Canon try to prevent that?


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Consider - if it is image rating, will RAW converters other than DPP will recognize the metadata tags, or will Canon try to prevent that?


I think it would be galactically stupid of them to actually do that, considering how many photographers use software other than, or in tandem with DPP.
Personally, I wouldn't care as I don't use rating systems in any of my software...but for those who do or would, isolating them to using only DPP wouldn't be a very smart business decision, PR-wise. There's also no incentive to do so since DPP comes free with the camera, so it's not as if they'd be losing sales by having the metadata unrestricted.


----------



## aRodriguezPixL (Jan 25, 2012)

is it going to have built in wireless to send photos pomptly?


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> ajamess said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else noticing the dual cards on the 5D III / 7D II? Exciting!
> ...



After reading the last 6 pages that appeared since i been on, Has anyone else noticed that the 'dual card' symbol that appears on the LCD is also the same symbol in Blue that is under the Menu button? Im guessing that it doesnt have dual cards now. If it did why would it be paired with a direct print icon?


----------



## Mr.Magic (Jan 25, 2012)

- No pop-up flash -> FF
- Dual card slot -> high end camera
- New designed buttons -> they received good comments from 7D users
- 16:9 screen -> video oriented
- rate button -> video oriented could be 24 fps, 30, 60 etc (blue buttons might mean 'not taking pictures', so it could mean like we all know it's 'playback mode', or possible 'video mode' as well. It might also be for photography then if the shooter might want to take a picture, then it would be the choice between e.g. 3fps, 5 fps, 7 fps
- the guy was on safari with already announced/assumed to be announced gear (1Dx, 200-400), so they also gave him the video DSLR prototype, to test video, but also to check the photo capabilities. This makes me think this isn't a prototype tester, but a 'soon to be announced' - product tester

My guess: this is the high end video oriented DSLR


----------



## Noink Fanb0i (Jan 25, 2012)

Three interesting icons at the back: topleft button: combined in-cam editing(?) + rectangular window/dual-card thingie + direct print button; button below it: RATE in blue. As has been mentioned before, if it's in blue, it's a playback mode button, maybe it's programmable in shooting mode.


----------



## we_are_theBorg (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tooslick2k said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > ajamess said:
> ...



Ha, you guys beat me to it... I put together this little pic asking the dual CF question as well, but then fell asleep. By the time I came back around all you brilliant folks had already pointed it out... ah well, mayhaps my minor Photoshopings may provide an additional illustrative tool. I boosted the contrast in the LCD of the prototype camera.

Also, people are wondering about the possibility of QXD. While the availability on the D4 might excite that speculation, it certainly appears to me that the "aspect ratio" of the icon at least is the same as that of the CF card on the D1 X. Not that that means much...


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 25, 2012)

There is already a RAW file available in a follow-up post on Aerture Academy, linked in another thread here.


----------



## we_are_theBorg (Jan 25, 2012)

Kernuak said:


> There is already a RAW file available in a follow-up post on Aerture Academy, linked in another thread here.



Unfortunately he has only posted the RAW of B3J8584.CR2, while the top LCD info is only visible in B3J8582, which is only available as a JPEG that I could find...


----------



## Macadameane (Jan 25, 2012)

I doubt it would be the case, but if dual cards could be used at 50 or 60 fps, recording every other frame to the other card at a different exposure, that would be a nifty way to do HDR video.

Pull the 2 video files into something and merge them.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 25, 2012)

we_are_theBorg said:


> Kernuak said:
> 
> 
> > There is already a RAW file available in a follow-up post on Aerture Academy, linked in another thread here.
> ...


That's a pain.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



we_are_theBorg said:


> Not that that means much...



Well at least it suggests it's a dual card model. Now the CF card icon reads "1". Then it makes sense to expect another card icon to read "2", doesn't it? :


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> we_are_theBorg said:
> 
> 
> > Not that that means much...
> ...



If it is indeed a dual card icon, why isnt it similar to the newly released 1DX? and why would there be a button for it on the back of the camera? maybe to select which card? 

Dont get me wrong I'm hopping for a dual card 5D, theres just something odd about having that logo as a button.

idk.


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tooslick2k said:


> If it is indeed a dual card icon, why isnt it similar to the newly released 1DX?


It looks pretty similar to me.




I see a box, a number in the box, a line under the box and a triangle to the left of the box. In both pictures.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



Ryusui said:


> tooslick2k said:
> 
> 
> > If it is indeed a dual card icon, why isnt it similar to the newly released 1DX?
> ...



You've got all I wanted to say.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



tooslick2k said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the 'dual card' symbol that appears on the LCD is also the same symbol in Blue that is under the Menu button? Im guessing that it doesnt have dual cards now. If it did why would it be paired with a direct print icon?





tooslick2k said:


> and why would there be a button for it on the back of the camera? maybe to select which card?



Plus, I don't think the icon and the button you mentioned look the same.


----------



## doug13 (Jan 26, 2012)

i cant wait anymore ill buy a m9 f"£k it.


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 26, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> Blimey - 26 pages! And counting till the next rumour/ sighting/ announcement
> 
> If Canon are watching, they're getting a rough idea of how many 5D3/X's to produce judging by this lot.
> 
> All we need now is a picture of a cmaera with 3DX on it, taken by a 36mp Nikon D800 and we've covered all apsects of this sighting


LOL,love it! +1


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: 5D Mark III Sighting?*



waving_odd said:


> tooslick2k said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed that the 'dual card' symbol that appears on the LCD is also the same symbol in Blue that is under the Menu button? Im guessing that it doesnt have dual cards now. If it did why would it be paired with a direct print icon?
> ...


To me, the image in blue next to the button with brush symbol suggests review pic before and after (in-camera editing) side by side on Lcd, because the brush symbol suggests some possibility of in-camera editing?!


----------



## doug13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Muhahahahhahaha, D700 was just discontinued on the Nikon Website, OMG FFS, this will be the start of a new wave of rumours.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 26, 2012)

I just realized... The 5DX discussion has merited me about 12 smites in about 36 hours! ;D

But, back to the camera: why a rating button? How much would people use it? I wouldn't much, likely, but maybe some would?


----------



## tanilolli (Jan 26, 2012)

The back is very much like the 7D. Perhaps this is the rumoured 6D?


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> I just realized... The 5DX discussion has merited me about 12 smites in about 36 hours! ;D
> 
> But, back to the camera: why a rating button? How much would people use it? I wouldn't much, likely, but maybe some would?



There have been a bunch of discussion on page 26.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 26, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> AprilForever said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized... The 5DX discussion has merited me about 12 smites in about 36 hours! ;D
> ...



Thanks! I hadn't read that many pages into it/back...


----------



## John W. Hession (Jan 26, 2012)

If anyone had bothered to download the CR2 File of the first photo they could clearly see several things:

the aspect ration of the display is 16x9
There are Cinema 1 Cinema2 and Cinema 3 settings on the shooting mode dial.

I think this is clearly an example of the Cinema EOS DSLR in the field.


----------



## Eremita (Jan 26, 2012)

John W. Hession said:


> If anyone had bothered to download the CR2 File of the first photo they could clearly see several things:
> 
> the aspect ration of the display is 16x9
> There are Cinema 1 Cinema2 and Cinema 3 settings on the shooting mode dial.
> ...



Aren't those C1, C2 and C3 just a custom-settings? My 7D have those aswell.


----------



## Somnipotent (Jan 26, 2012)

Eremita said:


> John W. Hession said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone had bothered to download the CR2 File of the first photo they could clearly see several things:
> ...



That's correct, C1, C2, and C3 are CUSTOM, not CINEMA...


----------



## doug14 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nikon d800 coming next week, muhahahahahahhahahhahahahahhaha


----------



## Ryusui (Jan 27, 2012)

I wonder how many others noticed when this thread started to die...


----------



## tooslick2k (Jan 27, 2012)

Ryusui said:


> I wonder how many others noticed when this thread started to die...



Me :-\


----------



## iaind (Jan 27, 2012)

tooslick2k said:


> Ryusui said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many others noticed when this thread started to die...
> ...



It's just been moved to intensive care!!!!!


----------



## Mooose (Jan 27, 2012)

After looking at the photos and trying to determine the amount of vertical squishing of the LCD display caused by the perspective I really don't think the LCD is any where close to 16:9 instead it's closer to 1.4:1 or maybe even 4:3.

If you calculate the number of pixels the known round exposure compensation dial is verticially compared to horizontal you see the camera is squished about 32% vertically. Also if you compare the camera in picture's dimensions to a 5DmII's actual dimensions (and assume they are the same) you determine about the same squish. 

Measuring the LCD screen in the picture reveals its approximately 137 pixels wide and 63 pixels horizontal. Taking into account the squish it becomes 137 pixels x 97 pixels or about 1.4:1.

These are all approximations but it's no where close to 16:9.


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Feb 1, 2012)

I might be wrong, but from the looks of the raw file, there doesn't seem to be a battery compartment door on the battery grip. Maybe the batteries load in from the side like the 1D?
I think this is because it looks more ergonomic like the regular horizontal grip so they couldn't put in the normal rectangular grip door.

What do you guys think?


----------



## kapanak (Feb 1, 2012)

Mooose said:


> After looking at the photos and trying to determine the amount of vertical squishing of the LCD display caused by the perspective I really don't think the LCD is any where close to 16:9 instead it's closer to 1.4:1 or maybe even 4:3.
> 
> If you calculate the number of pixels the known round exposure compensation dial is verticially compared to horizontal you see the camera is squished about 32% vertically. Also if you compare the camera in picture's dimensions to a 5DmII's actual dimensions (and assume they are the same) you determine about the same squish.
> 
> ...



The LCD is the same aspect ratio as the T2i/T3i, 60D and 1DX ... 3:2.


----------

